# Collars?



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

Do you has a collar? I just got one today. My first one. =3


If so, how often do you wear it? I will prob only wear mine in private. You know... probably just in my room with the door locked. haha


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm wearing mine right now. I wear it to school and such. Smells like perfume.


----------



## quayza (Feb 1, 2010)

Dont have one yet but im getting one.^-^


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

i have one i wear somtimes. ^-^


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh mine is blue camoflauge. It looks amazing. I also got a tag with my name on it. =3


----------



## Bernad (Feb 1, 2010)

Nope I don't wear a collar.


----------



## Revy (Feb 1, 2010)

oh murr


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Feb 1, 2010)

mine is... rainbow lol and i need a name tag


----------



## pheonix (Feb 1, 2010)

I did when I was really young but only because it was a little phase my area went through. Everyone had one for about a year till it went out the door. God I looked fucking rediculous in that thing now that I think about it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

No


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a goth collar, and a blue gelly rave collar with light-up spikes.

I wear them whenever.
Depends on my outfit and mood.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, but I hardly get to wear it... ><


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 1, 2010)

I own one, but I don't wear it very much anymore.  I'm hoping to purchase a cow bell to attach to it for Anthrocon.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to wear one
then I became furry.
and I dont wear one anymore.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 1, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I own one, but I don't wear it very much anymore. I'm hoping to purchase a cow bell to attach to it for Anthrocon.


 
I wish I could go to anthrocon. Only a year and a half and I'm out. =D


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't think i can pull a collar off


----------



## Crafty Caracal (Feb 1, 2010)

Been wearing collars for years but only found the fandom in the last fortnight.

What do do you want, the leather one with pink fluorescent studs, the fluro one with rubber studs, the pink one with a padlock clasp or the motherfucker with 4 inch spike that I use for going chaos style ^_^


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine is just a black dog collar. I don't have an "owner", so no tag yet ;P


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Mine is just a black dog collar. I don't have an "owner", so no tag yet ;P


I say you should decide your owner by holding a full contact, to the death, tournament.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 1, 2010)

collars are for fags.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> collars are for fags.


and people who like collars...
AND YOU BETTER NOT LIKE COLLARS!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> collars are for fags.


This.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This.


You're just mad because a collar won't fit around your triple chin.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You're just mad because a collar won't fit around your triple chin.


No.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 1, 2010)

LYNX DO NOT WEAR COLLARS D:<


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.


yes


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> yes


No.

I'm not in a good mood tonight.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No.
> 
> I'm not in a good mood tonight.


o'rly i don't know what that's like. 
Wish i could say something nice but i don't like you anymore  AHAHAHA.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 1, 2010)

i used to wear one on my wrist, it was a memorial collar


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Calm down Fido, let them enjoy it while they can. I'm sure the last thing they need is criticism from a fellow furry.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Calm down Fido, let them enjoy it while they can. I'm sure the last thing they need is criticism from a fellow furry.


But they arn't dogs. They are people.


----------



## Bando (Feb 1, 2010)

B bbb but I always felt that I wasn't human :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But they arn't dogs. They are people.



Who ever mentioned anything about dogs other than the whole fido comment....


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

I have one, but I haven't worn it in a looooong time.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Who ever mentioned anything about dogs other than the whole fido comment....


Collars are for dogs. Not people.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Collars are for dogs. Not people.



Find some proof and I will believe you....


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Find some proof and I will believe you....


Do you see collars being sold in clothing stores? No.

Do you see collars being sold in pet supply stores? Yes.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you see collars being sold in clothing stores? No.
> 
> Do you see collars being sold in pet supply stores? Yes.



Wrong, people do wear collars. A lot of emo people and also people into bondage wear them.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Do you see collars being sold in clothing stores? No.
> 
> Do you see collars being sold in pet supply stores? Yes.



I don't think you get what I mean. People, for the most part, would say that acting like an animal is a fetish and fetishes arent basic human behavior...if it was then yeah, collars would be sold everywhere. If you're gonna troll about how others act then don't expect much in return.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

I've seen collars being sold in a few clothing stores...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Wrong, people do wear collars. A lot of emo people and also people into bondage wear them.


They are a small minority of people, like furries. That's like saying it's ok to eat human flesh because cannibals do it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

What is the point in wearing a collar? Is it to feel like a dog? Cause that's how I would feel if I wore one.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Oh my, you sound like my mother...

I like to because I just feel comfortable in it.
Sometimes it itches though, I usually just loosen it at that point.

Oh, well, I just like it~
Feels comfortable~~^^


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They are a small minority of people, like furries. That's like saying it's ok to eat human flesh because cannibals do it.



If we were stranded together in a desert with Paula Abdual or whatever the hell her name is, I would eat you first.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> ^ Oh my, you sound like my mother...
> 
> I like to because I just feel comfortable in it.
> Sometimes it itches though, I usually just loosen it at that point.
> ...


see this girl wears a collar therefore, wearing collars is cool.

btw you type in a very cute manner and have an awesome avatar


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> If we were stranded together in a desert with Paula Abdual or whatever the hell her name is, I would eat you first.


Ok. That has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok. That has nothing to do with anything.





Heckler & Koch said:


> They are a small minority of people, like furries. *That's like saying it's ok to eat human flesh because cannibals do it.*



Exhibit A.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> see this girl wears a collar therefore, wearing collars is cool.
> 
> btw you type in a very cute manner and have an awesome avatar


Yes, you said it, therefore it is canon... I mean true. XD

Ah, thank you. It's because I have trouble reading paragraphs - somethings wrong with my eyes.
Plus I used to hang out on a bunch of anime forums and it became a habit.
*rambles* 
Oh, and thank you~


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2010)

The poll was "do you wear one" and so I answered "no"

I do have one. Don't really wear it much. 

I act socially retarded enough as it is :3 don't need any help.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> ^ Oh my, you sound like my mother...
> 
> I like to because I just feel comfortable in it.
> Sometimes it itches though, I usually just loosen it at that point.
> ...


 
You'll be surprised how right your mother is.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You'll be surprised how right your mother is.


Unlike my father, my mother has been wrong before...
_(although my father thinks it's weird too...)_

Besides, in this case, it comes down to a matter of opinion.
I'm comfortable in one, doesn't mean others have to wear one.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Exhibit A.


You said you'd eat me in a situation where we were stranded. That doesn't have anything to do with collars. I was just using that as an example.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You said you'd eat me in a situation where we were stranded. That doesn't have anything to do with collars. I was just using that as an example.



You mentioned cannibals though. 

Besides, vore is hot. 

On topic: The reason I haven't worn my collar in ages is because my mom took it away a year ago. :S

She gave it back last month.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> You mentioned cannibals though.
> 
> Besides, vore is hot.
> 
> ...


Vore is not sexy.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Yes, you said it, therefore it is canon... I mean true. XD
> 
> Ah, thank you. It's because I have trouble reading paragraphs - somethings wrong with my eyes.
> Plus I used to hang out on a bunch of anime forums and it became a habit.
> ...


You wouldn't happen to write lucky star fanfiction?

um on topic:  I would wear collars if i was a girl, or was gay.  but on a guy it does seem pretty... gay


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You wouldn't happen to write lucky star fanfiction?
> 
> um on topic:  I would wear collars if i was a girl, or was gay.  but on a guy it does seem pretty... gay


Says the guy that tried to hit me up IRL for anal.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Marietta said:


> Unlike my father, my mother has been wrong before...
> _(although my father thinks it's weird too...)_
> 
> Besides, in this case, it comes down to a matter of opinion.
> I'm comfortable in one, doesn't mean others have to wear one.


 
Can you really blame a mundane for thinking that?


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Vore is not sexy.



Fuck you.

I'll still eat you anyway.


----------



## Conker (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You wouldn't happen to write lucky star fanfiction?
> 
> um on topic:  I would wear collars if i was a girl, or was gay.  but on a guy it does seem pretty... gay


They do look better on girls. 

Though I don't think all guys look "gay" in them. Really depends on the colors and shit though. Usually it just looks stupid/awkward/retarded.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

> You wouldn't happen to write lucky star fanfiction?


Nope. I'm horrid with fanfiction! Heh heh... 



Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Can you really blame a mundane for thinking that?


I don't blame anyone for thinking something regarded as opinion.
Only when it comes to facts do I think people are idiots (crap, I just reminded myself of an idiot).

I say again, for me, collars are fun~



Heckler & Koch said:


> Vore is not sexy.


_Voooorrre?_
*gigglefit*
Never mind...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

RetroCorn said:


> Fuck you.
> 
> I'll still eat you anyway.


I think I'll pass on vore sex with you.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 1, 2010)

*sigh* I hate the modern age. Too many people judge others just because they can. People it doesn't affect you in any way, shape, or form if others wear a collar or not. Just accept the fact that they're happy and quit trolling.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

For some reason, out of everything on FAF, I find this one of the most uncomfortable threads I've ever been in...


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Says the guy that tried to hit me up IRL for anal.


just beccause i like griping hard things doesn't make me gay

nah actually IRL i'm pretty homophobic.  i was just messin wit ya


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> For some reason, out of everything on FAF, I find this one of the most uncomfortable threads I've ever been in...


 
Even more than the ass thread?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* I hate the modern age. Too many people judge others just because they can. People it doesn't affect you in any way, shape, or form if others wear a collar or not. Just accept the fact that they're happy and quit trolling.


I'm not trolling. I'm in too shitty of a mood to troll. I just think collars are weird when worn by a person. = /


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Even more than the ass thread?


The ass thread is fun.
I get to continually make groan inducing puns about butts.
And I don't mind talking about anal sex.
But this? This is uncomfortable.

I've never worn a collar. I'm not sure if I plan to or not. I'm not sure if I'll like it or not...
It makes me feel weird.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Even more than the ass thread?


and what about the thread about football that became a gay cyber sex orgy


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They are a small minority of people, like furries. That's like saying it's ok to eat human flesh because cannibals do it.


 
You called?


footfoe said:


> just beccause i like griping hard things doesn't make me gay
> 
> nah actually IRL i'm pretty homophobic. i was just messin wit ya


 
....homophobic? The furry doesn't accept homosexuals?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ...homophobic? The furry doesn't accept homosexuals?


Just gay dudes, don't know why, they just creep me out. 
Love lesbians though.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> and what about the thread about football that became a gay cyber sex orgy


 
I didn't know about that. I saw it was about football and was like I hate football so i idn't click on it.



Rsyk said:


> The ass thread is fun.
> I get to continually make groan inducing puns about butts.
> And I don't mind talking about anal sex.
> But this? This is uncomfortable.
> ...


 
You didn't mind? Damn, maybe I'm not gay, cause I sure as hell did. Maybe it's a furry thing, I don't know.


----------



## Marietta (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Just gay dudes, don't know why, they just creep me out.
> Love lesbians though.


This is very typical...

Oh well, it doesn't really matter. XD


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> and what about the thread about football that became a gay cyber sex orgy


I did not see that thread.
And if I did, I probably would have ignored it.
I don't watch sports.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

footfoe said:


> Just gay dudes, don't know why, they just creep me out.
> Love lesbians though.



do i really creep you out?

and no i dont have a collar... BUT i am getting one this week, and plane to wear it all the time. i think they look cute.

and i have some straight friends that wear collars. only one of em is a furry


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> do i really creep you out?
> 
> and no i dont have a collar... BUT i am getting one this week, and plane to wear it all the time. i think they look cute.
> 
> and i have some strait friends that wear collars. only one of em is a furry


You spelled straight wrong.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> do i really creep you out?


in person you would, i don't like that fact about myself but i can't change it.  

on subject: Collars are very similar to chokers which are very "normal" to wear.  so normal people could wear collars and get away with it fairly easily.  

fat people shouldn't wear collars!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You spelled straight wrong.



thanks, i didnt see that


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> thanks, i didnt see that


You're welcome.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

I wear a watch.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I wear a watch.


GTFO you freak of nature.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I wear a watch.


OH look at the fancy future man and his time telling device!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 1, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> thanks, i didnt see that


Also did you ever accept my XBL friend request?


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 1, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> GTFO you freak of nature.



I know it's a strange thing to wear, but it just makes me feel good about myself. If I need to know the time badly enough to wear a watch, I must be doing something important... right?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 1, 2010)

I have three. I wear them off and on when ever I feel like it. They are like accessories to me. Cute accessories at that. All three have bells on them.

Two of them are faux scale in texture and design.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 1, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I have three. I wear them off and on when ever I feel like it. They are like accessories to me. Cute accessories at that. All three have bells on them.
> 
> Two of them are faux scale in texture and design.



wow cool


----------



## Shadow (Feb 2, 2010)

I have one I wear occasionally.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I have three. I wear them off and on when ever I feel like it. They are like accessories to me. Cute accessories at that. All three have bells on them.
> 
> Two of them are faux scale in texture and design.


 
BDSM collars?


----------



## Romanpower (Feb 2, 2010)

Otters don't wear collars, lol, it rhymed. but no, thought about it, my friends do lol.


----------



## lowkey (Feb 2, 2010)

collars can be good, but it has to be a good quality leather, with top hardware on it. like mine- brown leather with good stainless hardware. Don't wear it in public. unless It's under the shirt collar and tie. why wear one, it feels good to have leather around your neck, and it gives you another place to tie the straps to.


----------



## slorrel (Feb 2, 2010)

No, I don't wear collars. I just don't think they'd suit me. 
Besides, squirrels don't need collars!


----------



## LeeuRex (Feb 2, 2010)

I got one from collarfactory and it's really high quality. It's white leather, with red gem studs, red velvet lining and silver hardware. It was an xmas present and I think it's not only super pretty but very useful in bed ;p


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 2, 2010)

WTF boom so much people wearing collars, that's inhuman and unusual but I'd like to see more of it :3.
Never saw a thing like that, even in a picture/video.
Kind of cute.
Will make me eyebleed.
I deserve seeing it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 2, 2010)

WolfTailz said:


> Do you *have* a collar? I just got one today. My first one. =3
> 
> 
> If so, how often do you wear it? I will prob only wear mine in private. You know... probably just in my room with the door locked. haha



Fixed.

And no I don't.


----------



## Entropy (Feb 2, 2010)

I've considered getting one when I leave home but I don't think that I actually will. I'm not one for making bold fashion statements 

If I did, I'd like to get a black and red leather one with a D-ring


----------



## Conker (Feb 2, 2010)

Entropy said:


> I've considered getting one when I leave home but I don't think that I actually will. I'm not one for making bold fashion statements


My personal experiences say that nobody will give a shit. When I wore mine to school a few times nobody said a damn thing.

Well that's not true, I had one person comment but she was the only one.

Out of everyone I came into contact. Which is a lot of people. And I wore it for a good few days. Nobody cared  Hell she didn't either, she was just curious.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 2, 2010)

My collar has spikes on it, so I probably wouldn't be allowed to wear it to school. I might make one out of my extra blue fabric, though. We'll see.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 2, 2010)

No, because it will look silly on me and in public.


----------



## WolfTailz (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> For some reason, out of everything on FAF, I find this one of the most uncomfortable threads I've ever been in...


 
And of course I made it. Haha. 

Btw... I like the collar. Fuck you if you think I'm gay, I'm not. I just like the feeling of the collar. =3
It isn't like I'm trying to be like a dog, I know that I am a human, I just like the look of them and the feeling.


----------



## vinylwolf (Feb 2, 2010)

I have a black leather one, don't really wear it all that much though


----------



## TheNewfie (Feb 2, 2010)

I want one and I know wear to buy one but its online and I don't have paypal yet. also living at home so my parents my not approve of me wearing a collar. (like I would give a shit they think anyway)


----------



## Varulven (Feb 2, 2010)

Totally going to get one when I get the chance. I think a collar would suit me :] Any advice on great places to get one?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 2, 2010)

This is a tad funny.

23 people in the poll said yes.
32 said no.

As for Valruven...I've heard a lot of people say good things about Collar Factory.com.


----------



## Varulven (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweet I'll check it out, thanks.


----------



## Rsyk (Feb 2, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> This is a tad funny.
> 
> 23 people in the poll said yes.
> 32 said no.
> ...


I still don't know what to answer...

DAMN IT!!!
WHY IS IT THAT THIS TOPIC IS AWKWARD FOR ME?


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Feb 2, 2010)

i bought one at FC.  I wore it all con, but when I got home, I had to take it off.  Also, I'm not the collar type..really..but the leather is super supple and soft..so  thought, "Why not?" and bought it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 2, 2010)

Rsyk said:


> I still don't know what to answer...
> 
> DAMN IT!!!
> WHY IS IT THAT THIS TOPIC IS AWKWARD FOR ME?



I'm in the same dilemma, I don't know if I shoudl or not...
Off topic:
I'm at a very strange part of life at this point and it all seems strange...hell I even think I'm actually an uber closet gay that is so deep in the closet that even I don't know about it yet..


----------



## NovaMetatail (Feb 3, 2010)

I put "yes", but technically it's both "yes" and "no". I wear a collar *sometimes*, but only sometimes. I tend to find collars quite cute on others, and enjoy wearing them myself. However, it really depends on my mood, and it does look a tad weird, so needless to say, I never wear mine anywhere "important". 

Despite some occasional weird looks, I haven't noticed too many people finding it entirely weird.  From what I've seen, it is becoming more mainstream, if only slightly. Of course, on me it may just look like a choker...


----------



## Lambzie (Feb 3, 2010)

Have not got one might get one depending on mood and funding.


----------



## Glitch (Feb 3, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I own one, but I don't wear it very much anymore.  I'm hoping to purchase a cow bell to attach to it for Anthrocon.



After all.
It needs more cowbell.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

TheFeatheredOne said:


> I put "yes", but technically it's both "yes" and "no". I wear a collar *sometimes*, but only sometimes. I tend to find collars quite *cute on others*, and enjoy wearing them myself. However, it really depends on my mood, and it does look a tad weird, so needless to say, I never wear mine anywhere "important".
> 
> Despite some occasional weird looks, I haven't noticed too many people finding it entirely weird.  From what I've seen, it is becoming more mainstream, if only slightly. Of course, on me it may just look like a choker...


Collars on others makes me want to sexualy abuse them.
HE.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

i got a collar last night and i plane to wear it all the time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i got a collar last night and i plane to wear it all the time.


Fits you, fits your image, fits your fake image because I don't know anything.
COLLAR IS RAPE LOVE


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Fits you, fits your image, fits your fake image because I don't know anything.
> COLLAR IS RAPE LOVE



i love it!!! 

rape=surprise sex


----------



## Nargle (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> collars are for fags.


 
My dog isn't gay =C

Basil has a green camo collar, but he hardly wears it anymore. I don't walk him on is collar, because he's a toy breed, and there's a risk of Collapsing Trachea later on in life if I don't take care of his delicate trachea now. Instead, he's walked on his new(ish) Cozy Critter harness. It's a special kind of harness that prevents him from backing out of it and escaping (He's been known to wiggle out of is harness if he REALLY wants to go visit that dog on the other side of the street, lol!) and it also doubles as a car harness, which is good because we take him everywhere, and it makes me feel safer to be able to have him all buckled in =3 The pattern is an autumn leaf type of pattern, and personally I think it goes really well with his fur colors =3 We also have a dark red leash that kind of matches.


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 3, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Collars on others makes me want to sexualy abuse them.


This.

I want to say no but currently it has a total of 69 votes and i don't want to ruin it.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 3, 2010)

No collar. 

I just have a ring in a silver chain around my neck... and hairy feet. :u


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i love it!!!
> 
> rape=surprise sex


Yes, collars on girls can make me suprise buttsex.
Guys.. Until the faggotry ends~


Wilk Freeman said:


> This.
> 
> I want to say no but currently it has a total of 69 votes and i don't want to ruin it.


Siht.


----------



## Damian (Feb 3, 2010)

I wear it for my costume, and often put it on for fun (it's a spike collar like Damians!)


----------



## Yaps (Feb 3, 2010)

Nope...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i got a collar last night and i plane to wear it all the time.



your avatar creeps the fuck out of me.

and that's saying alot.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> your avatar creeps the fuck out of me.
> 
> and that's saying alot.



what? Y!?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what? Y!?



It has a tad bit of abstract in it haha..

Ooh you gotta see somethin! *Scurries off to find a link*

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3365481

Look at it!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> It has a tad bit of abstract in it haha..
> 
> Ooh you gotta see somethin! *Scurries off to find a link*
> 
> ...



what do you mean "abstract"

and thank you so much for showing me this... i fucking love huskies!!! X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 3, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what do you mean "abstract"
> 
> and thank you so much for showing me this... i fucking love huskies!!! X3



Blue hair's alright (shows a bit of character) but throw in a lime green background and it just seems a bit much.

Did you see his drawing of me btw? I love it :mrgreen:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 3, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Blue hair's alright (shows a bit of character) but throw in a lime green background and it just seems a bit much.
> 
> Did you see his drawing of me btw? I love it :mrgreen:



yep... murr sexy


----------



## Lilfurbal (Feb 3, 2010)

Considering that Furball is not a species of which is appropriate to be wearing a collar, no one 'owns' Furball, Furball isn't anyone's pet and Furball isn't into any sort of bondage at all...  no.  Furball has no interest in wearing a collar.  

And as such, I do not wear one.


----------



## Nargle (Feb 3, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> your avatar creeps the fuck out of me.
> 
> and that's saying alot.


 
Honestly yours creeps me out, too =P Are those more of your dead things??


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 4, 2010)

I currently have two collars I wear. One from Collar Factory, which looks really good on me. The other is a nylon dog collar I got from Petsmart. I wear them often, but not every day, depending on the rest of my attire. Some outfits look better with a regular necklace or chain. I want more collars in more colors.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> I currently have two collars I wear. One from Collar Factory, which looks really good on me. The other is a nylon dog collar I got from Petsmart. I wear them often, but not every day, depending on the rest of my attire. Some outfits look better with a regular necklace or chain. *I want more collars *in more colors.


I am impressed by the furry pride.
Are the collars supposed to be made for pets or there is a certain company that makes it for furries? SHIDTZ.
I take back my opinions on everything.


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I am impressed by the furry pride.
> Are the collars supposed to be made for pets or there is a certain company that makes it for furries? SHIDTZ.
> I take back my opinions on everything.


I said nothing about furry pride. 
Collar Factory makes collars for people.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> I said nothing about furry pride.
> Collar Factory makes collars for people.


"I have two collars I wear".
Are there other people that wear collars? Because to my eyes it will look weird unless it's a furry or a crazed moe fanboy.


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't know. It's just another accessory to me. 
But yes, there are non-furries who wear collars.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> I currently have two collars I wear. One from Collar Factory, which looks really good on me. The other is a nylon dog collar I got from Petsmart. I wear them often, but not every day, depending on the rest of my attire. Some outfits look better with a regular necklace or chain. I want more collars in more colors.



Sounds utterly adorable. If your as cute in RL as you act in the forums it only gets better. :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Sounds utterly adorable. If your as cute in RL as you act in the forums it only gets better. :3


This.
All my base.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> "I have two collars I wear".
> Are there other people that wear collars? Because to my eyes it will look weird unless it's a furry or a crazed moe fanboy.


Yes there are other people who wear collars. It's also a goth thing, a kink thing, and a lifestyle thing.

I myself have some for all of those reasons.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

lol collars.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yes there are other people who wear collars. It's also a goth thing, a kink thing, and a lifestyle thing.
> 
> I myself have some for all of those reasons.


Kinky


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

hey guiz should I buy a collar?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Kinky


Go away. :<


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> hey guiz should I buy a collar?


sure every time you buy something I get a penny...meaning no because you hate me :3


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Go away. :<


That's not very nice :C


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> sure every time you buy something I get a penny...meaning no because you hate me :3


You don't get any of my money when I buy something, silly pedo.

but srs guiz should I buys one!?!?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't get any of my money when I buy something, silly pedo.
> 
> but srs guiz should I buys one!?!?



I say sure if you have the money and want one so yeah go for it :/


----------



## HoneyPup (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Sounds utterly adorable. If your as cute in RL as you act in the forums it only gets better. :3


Aww, thanks


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

HoneyPup said:


> Aww, thanks


Your welcome I'm glad some people can still take complements without thinking I have an anterior motive.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't get any of my money when I buy something, silly pedo.
> 
> but srs guiz should I buys one!?!?


Why're you asking? ._. If you want to.. go for it.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm asking because it makes conversation.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm asking because it makes conversation.



YES YOU SHOULD!!! if you dont like it. dont wear it, or give it to someone.

i love mine and wear it all the time now.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> YES YOU SHOULD!!! if you dont like it. dont wear it, or give it to someone.
> 
> i love mine and wear it all the time now.


I don't think it will fit my style.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm asking because it makes conversation.


Then buy one. But I advise against the cheap petsmart dog collars if you're serious. They're so generic and don't do much for style.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't think it will fit my style.



Its all in the color.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Its all in the color.


Unless you don't like color. >> Or nylon. 

Mines black leather with studded paw prints.
I'm going to make a few cupcake tag charms to put on it. :>


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Then buy one. But I advise against the cheap petsmart dog collars if you're serious. They're so generic and don't do much for style.



agreed!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Unless you don't like color. >> Or nylon.
> 
> Mines black leather with studded paw prints.
> I'm going to make a few cupcake tag charms to put on it. :>



Ohh that sounds cool  I should go out and buy some thing to make a collar with even though I'll end up forgetting something because I'm retarded and suck at shopping


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

I probably won't get one since it would look goofy and tacky with what I wear.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I probably won't get one since it would look goofy and tacky with what I wear.



I admit I would look really stupid with a collar. I'm to busy looking like an 80's newyork cab driver :/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Yes there are other people who wear collars. It's also a goth thing, a kink thing, and a lifestyle thing.
> 
> I myself have some for all of those reasons.


OMG Holy Shpiel!!
Goth, I figured it out.
Kink, I have no idea what it is so I'll use my exterminator dictionary.
Lifestyle, but of who? Furries.
He, you wear a collar, but it fits a nice cute little furry that.. sometimes derails.
He
He
He


Heckler & Koch said:


> I probably won't get one since it would look goofy and tacky with what I wear.


I won't tell you what you look because I have no idea how you look.
Redneck?



SugarMental said:


> Unless you don't like color. >> Or nylon.
> 
> Mines black leather with studded paw prints.
> I'm going to make a few cupcake tag charms to put on it. :>


Yes it's cute.
Paw prints on black leather~


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> OMG Holy Shpiel!!
> Goth, I figured it out.
> Kink, I have no idea what it is so I'll use my exterminator dictionary.
> *Lifestyle, but of who? Furries.*
> ...



No. There ARE other lifestyles out there. It's not just for kink.
Some Master / Slave relationships can be a lifestyle for one.. 
and just like a normal relationship, sex would only be a small part.
So I like to separate the lifestyles from the kinks for that reason.

There are also people who are 'human pets' who'd wear collars.
My life isn't right for upholding a Master/Pet lifestyle, but I'd love to
get into it when I get the chance. A lot of people find it creepy, but
I personally find that amount of commitment and loyalty beautiful,
and everyone does it differently.

And no.. it's not always a person acting like an animal.
You can act human.. and still be someones pet. >>


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> OMG Holy Shpiel!!
> Goth, I figured it out.
> Kink, I have no idea what it is so I'll use my exterminator dictionary.
> Lifestyle, but of who? Furries.
> ...



No, I wear 80's band shirts, jeans, and a leather jacket.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No, I wear 80's band shirts, jeans, and a leather jacket.



AKA bad ass clothing!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> AKA bad ass clothing!


why yes I am a badass, thank you.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> why yes I am a badass, thank you.



yeah you have your BA moments and your clothing only helps that.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

Also we all know the only reason lonelykitsune wants me to get a collar is because he wants to bondage rape me.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> No. There ARE other lifestyles out there. It's not just for kink.
> Some Master / Slave relationships can be a lifestyle for one..
> and just like a normal relationship, sex would only be a small part.
> So I like to separate the lifestyles from the kinks for that reason.
> ...


This is what I like - human pets.
I didn't knew such a lifestyle DID exist.
I didn't think that somebody will actually be someone's doggie.
Sex yes.
In a master / pet lifestyle I would be the master, but I will be decent and non meanful. It would be cool if you were my pet :V. lol limewire.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 4, 2010)

I wouldn't wear one, but I might _make _someone wear one if you get what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wouldn't wear one, but I might _make _someone wear one if you get what I'm sayin'.


I like the way you think...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wouldn't wear one, but I might _make _someone wear one if you get what I'm sayin'.


I like it even more.
Or in the fixed addition - It's mine! Because it's my pet.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I wouldn't wear one, but I might _make _someone wear one if you get what I'm sayin'.


Murr


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> Murrpurr I like you and want to hump the victim


Idk but it might be semi fixed.
ISHMAZOUKARCHSTZ!


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Feb 4, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Idk but it might be semi fixed.
> ISHMAZOUKARCHSTZ!


Umm what?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also we all know the only reason lonelykitsune wants me to get a collar is because he wants to bondage rape me.



i do not!!!

i just want you to wear a collar... and only a collar. ;3


----------



## Leon (Feb 4, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> I admit I would look really stupid with a collar. I'm to busy looking like an 80's newyork cab driver :/


 
Now you must post pictures.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

leon said:


> Now you must post pictures.



agreed...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i do not!!!
> 
> i just want you to wear a collar... and only a collar. ;3


Well, you're gunna have to try harder. cause I probably won't get one that isn't for my doggies. >=[


----------



## Clutch (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't sadly. Im new to the fandom so I'll get one whenever I get my first Fursuit..


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well, you're gunna have to try harder. cause I probably won't get one that isn't for my doggies. >=[



-sigh- dude im kidding... if you dont want one dont get one, if your a little curious then buy one anyway, they are not that much, and if you dont like it i will buy it off of you.

i could use another.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> -sigh- dude im kidding... if you dont want one dont get one, if your a little curious then buy one anyway, they are not that much, and if you dont like it i will buy it off of you.
> 
> i could use another.


Well what if I do want one? What if I don't? What if I do want one but am repressing the thoughts about it to not feel weird and I am expressing it by posting in this thread? What if I'm rambling on now?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well what if I do want one? What if I don't? What if I do want one but am repressing the thoughts about it to not feel weird and I am expressing it by posting in this thread? What if I'm rambling on now?



ok, ok, damn... 

_what if you really want me...? ^^_


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't think I'll get a collar... I would look stupid in one, IMO. I do think I would like a fursuit though, but thats for waaay down the road...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ok, ok, damn...
> 
> _what if you really want me...? ^^_


I do want you, why do you think I joked all this time? I was just repressing my love for you, but finally I can let it all out. I want you inside me...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I do want you, why do you think I joked all this time? I was just repressing my love for you, but finally I can let it all out. I want you inside me...


Ok, this isn't the normal H&K... Are you bullshitting again? Are you on meth? What is going on?????    I do like LonelyKitsune, though.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Ok, this isn't the normal H&K... Are you bullshitting again? Are you on meth? What is going on?????    I do like LonelyKitsune, though.



Everyone likes him, he has yet to make an ass outta himself


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I don't think I'll get a collar... I would look stupid in one, IMO. I do think I would like a fursuit though, but thats for waaay down the road...



you wont really know until you try one on... 



Seriman said:


> Ok, this isn't the normal H&K... Are you bullshitting again? Are you on meth? What is going on?????   * I do like LonelyKitsune,* though.



ya he is... 

*wait really!*?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not bullshiting I WANT YOU


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not bullshiting I WANT YOU



not this time H&k... i got MAG to play... BY


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> not this time H&k... i got MAG to play... BY


Damnit! Why won't you make love to me!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you wont really know until you try one on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 4, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> not this time H&k... i got MAG to play... BY




Snap! Since when did you have a ps3?? Tell me ur name so I can add you...once I get my ps3 sent in to sony of course


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Feb 4, 2010)

When I was a kid, I had a tendency to wear the dog's old collars, much to the distress of my mother.  Once I determined that collars were not to be worn in public (because I was smart as a whip at age 8, ya know), I gave it up.  Once I discovered the fandom, I saw a selection of others wearing collars and thought I might try it.  And then I came to my senses before I walked out the door.  Not right for me.  Still have a collar that I wear in my room, as seems to be a pattern, but I'm never caught without a thin black choker with a heart-shaped purple dog tag on it reading "Zizique" (French slang for music and name of a character of mine I'd like to be more like... how twistedly narcissistic is that?).  No one thinks it's weird (as far as I know) and it's like a subtle reference to my interest in furries.  A mini-collar, I suppose.  It's my theory that if I were to encounter another fur, they might notice the "collar" and we'd magically be bonded.  *sparkle sparkle*

Silliness aside, the reason I like collars as a feral feline (mostly?) furry is not a submissive thing.  My mind rebels at the idea of ownership.  I think it must have something to do with that vague hint at furrydom.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 4, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Yes.



you LIKE me? wow... wait are you just fucking with me like H&k?


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 4, 2010)

cheeriocheetah said:


> When I was a kid, I had a tendency to wear the dog's old collars, much to the distress of my mother.  Once I determined that collars were not to be worn in public (because I was smart as a whip at age 8, ya know), I gave it up.  Once I discovered the fandom, I saw a selection of others wearing collars and thought I might try it.  And then I came to my senses before I walked out the door.  Not right for me.  Still have a collar that I wear in my room, as seems to be a pattern, but I'm never caught without a thin black choker with a heart-shaped purple dog tag on it reading "Zizique" (French slang for music and name of a character of mine I'd like to be more like... how twistedly narcissistic is that?).  No one thinks it's weird (as far as I know) and it's like a subtle reference to my interest in furries.  A mini-collar, I suppose.  It's my theory that if I were to encounter another fur, they might notice the "collar" and we'd magically be bonded.  *sparkle sparkle*
> 
> Silliness aside, the reason I like collars as a feral feline (mostly?) furry is not a submissive thing.  My mind rebels at the idea of ownership.  I think it must have something to do with that vague hint at furrydom.


I wear a choker too. :> But I've been wearing chokers since I was 16. I love them.. so it's not a furry thing for me. And I have no qualms with wearing my collar outside. It's small enough to not look completely obvious as a collar, but the paw prints on it still do the job separating it from just being some goth thing.. though I do love goth fashion.. and to have a vague hint at furrydom as you said. lol

And the feline thing is funny. It would just mean whatever owner thing there would have to just deal with disobedience because it's in your nature. I respect cats far more than dogs, and I like how people play felines in the human pet roles. The whole.. beg for things and do tricks for someone is the same thing in my eyes as a Master/Slave thing which I believe is too much control for me. >> Cats only do stuff if they want something or feel like it. <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you wont really know until you try one on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all like you.
Although only some want to slap penis at you.


SugarMental said:


> I wear a choker too. :> But I've been wearing chokers since I was 16. I love them.. so it's not a furry thing for me. And I have no qualms with wearing my collar outside. It's small enough to not look completely obvious as a collar, but the paw prints on it still do the job separating it from just being some goth thing.. though I do love goth fashion.. and to have a vague hint at furrydom as you said. lol
> 
> And the feline thing is funny. It would just mean whatever owner thing there would have to just deal with disobedience because it's in your nature. I respect cats far more than dogs, and I like how people play felines in the human pet roles. The whole.. beg for things and do tricks for someone is the same thing in my eyes as a Master/Slave thing which I believe is too much control for me. >> Cats only do stuff if they want something or feel like it. <3


Chokers are choking you, it might kill you one day. It's good it's small because you don't want to completly look like a pet - also I have no idea how choker looks. Paw prints not only seperate it from gothness but makes it utterly cute and... sometimes hated. Goth fashion... No such things around here. I don't think even emos. Feline thing? What you mean?  Owner thing is.. Master/pet relationship :3. Yes I also respect cats a bit better from dogs. Too much control? In which way? I think this relation will work both ways :3 As if you were the master or the pet :3. Andaslave.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 5, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> We all like you.
> Although only some want to slap penis at you.



ROTFLOL

well im glad im liked X3

oh, and my collar is normal black leather with white stitching and a toungsten cross for the tag... does anyone want the leash? *rawr* ;3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 5, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ROTFLOL
> 
> well im glad im liked X3
> 
> oh, and my collar is normal black leather with white stitching and a toungsten cross for the tag... does anyone want the leash? *rawr* ;3


You can come at me as long as it's not "in the devil's way" (gay approach).
UNLEASH IT, LET'S SEE WHAT YOU CAN DO AHAHAHAHA.
:3
*bonk*


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 5, 2010)

I dunno I'd wear a collar but it'd have to be black and have a pendant because I already wear necklaces, also maybe a black leather one...


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 5, 2010)

Even though foxes shouldn't wear one I wear a collar. It's a choke chain, but I want to get something less metal. Preferably something in red with a large gold ring on it!


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* I hate the modern age. Too many people judge others just because they can. People it doesn't affect you in any way, shape, or form if others wear a collar or not. Just accept the fact that they're happy and quit trolling.


Disagreeing with someone without kissing their ass as you do, or doing it in a joking fashion is not trolling. People are allowed opinions, even -gasp!- dissenting ones.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Disagreeing with someone without kissing their ass as you do, or doing it in a joking fashion is not trolling. People are allowed opinions, even -gasp!- dissenting ones.




I'm aware of that, I just don't like people that well...idk it's hard to explain.

I do tend to kiss quite a bit of ass so to speak, I really and i mean REALLY hate it when people hate me...its just one of those things...


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm aware of that, I just don't like people that well...idk it's hard to explain.


You're just super sensitive and super liberal about everything.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You're just super sensitive and super liberal about everything.




I wouldn't say that. I can take a joke if it's obvious enough to be a joke....but I tend to take things more seriously.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Feb 6, 2010)

yes ido have a collar and i like to wear it out. I've had people say nice things about it too.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 6, 2010)

My collar sucks... 
But I still wear it 'cuz I kickass. :3


Zrcalo said:


> collars are for *fur*fags.


 
*fix'd*


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 6, 2010)

i love them


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> My collar sucks...
> But I still wear it 'cuz I hump ass. :3
> 
> 
> *fix'd*


fixed
No collar sucks because it will always make me laugh and eyesugar from the look. Results may vary.


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

I only have some coyote ears my brother gave me. I don't think I'll buy a collar, but if I do I'd never wear it casually.

My brother probably has a collar. I know he has a tail.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> I only have some coyote ears my brother gave me. I don't think I'll buy a collar, but if I do I'd never wear it casually.
> 
> My brother probably has a collar. I know he has a tail.


Family of furries? Weird.
Coyote ears :3, do you put them on?


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Family of furries? Weird.
> Coyote ears :3, do you put them on?



Sometimes.. It feels kinda awkward getting them from my bro. :<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

Silver Burrito said:


> Sometimes.. It feels kinda awkward getting them from my bro. :<


Yes it's awkward :J.
It's intense.


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 6, 2010)

I wear mine often and everywhere ^^ is a black lather collar with a steel ring for a lash (but i don't like lashes XD).


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> I wear mine often and everywhere ^^ is a black lather collar with a steel ring for a lash (but i don't like lashes XD).


I want to punch you. So hard.


----------



## quayza (Feb 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to punch you. So hard.



Use your imagination.


----------



## Morroke (Feb 6, 2010)

I wear a blue collar with a bell on it :< Nothing very fancy, but it's comfy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 6, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> I wear mine often and everywhere ^^ is a black lather collar with a steel ring for a lash (but i don't like lashes XD).


:3, that's nice.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to punch you. So hard.


Why so serious? It's a furry. You are - well now, a furry.


Morroke said:


> I wear a blue collar with a bell on it :< Nothing very fancy, but it's comfy.


Bell :3


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> :3
> Bell :3


Dude I wear a bell <3 it's awesome


----------



## Mentova (Feb 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> :3, that's nice.
> 
> Why so serious? It's a furry. You are - well now, a furry.
> 
> Bell :3


Weeabo.

Hate them.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Dude I wear a bell <3 it's awesome


It's awesome :3.
Even for a guy :3.
Bell bell bell ..


Heckler & Koch said:


> Weeabo.
> 
> Hate them.


I am not.
Although I sometimes randomly sprout memes.
I can't say I hate them but they sometimes get really stupid.

Ryuuseigun = nicovideo work and not weeabo work = Meme ACE.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> It's awesome :3.
> 
> I am not.
> Although I sometimes randomly sprout memes.
> ...


I'm saying that is why I wanted to punch them.


----------



## Willow (Feb 7, 2010)

I used to wear a cat collar to school when I was in like, 5th grade XD

But I would totally wear a dog collar 
I dunno what it is about collars...they're a bit of a turn on *murr*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm saying that is why I wanted to punch them.


Ah, avatars.
I don't care much, I might be a bit into it and that makes me a weeabo because of the internet. It's not disturbing me. It's just plain cute :3.
Also, to deny your punches, The Game.


WillowWulf said:


> I used to wear a cat collar to school when I was in like, 5th grade XD
> 
> But I would totally wear a dog collar
> I dunno what it is about collars...they're a bit of a turn on *murr*


5Th grade, that's back there.
I think people thought somebody was trying to make child porn of you.
They are a bit of a turn on *headshot*.


----------



## Jimfoxx (Feb 7, 2010)

no but i'm planning on getting one ^_^


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I want to punch you. So hard.



Why?_? T_T so... i've lost something between the other posts XD



CynicalCirno said:


> :3, that's nice.



^^ thanks =^.^= (or "tanks" XD).


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hmm... plan to get me one, only issue is that I'd likely get lynched in my town.  People still living back in the 40's and 50's .. I get strange enough looks as it is.  

If I'm gonna be dragged, I'd rather it not be by the collar....


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I'm going to go to hot topic when all the snow melts <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> Why?_? T_T so... i've lost something between the other posts XD
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ thanks =^.^= (or "tanks" XD).


Because you have an anime like avatar and he thinks it makes you a weeabo.
In some terms or other weeabo > furry but in other terms furry > moar.
No, not tanks, they are slow and weak.
Thankes are better.


----------



## nurematsu (Feb 7, 2010)

I got a nice leather collar with studs and a large ring for leashes from PawStar when I went to Anime Expo 2008. I very rarely wear it though


----------



## AngleRei (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Because you have an anime like avatar and he thinks it makes you a weeabo.
> In some terms or other weeabo > furry but in other terms furry > moar.
> No, not tanks, they are slow and weak.
> Thankes are better.



Ok XD

However, i like anime but i'm not a weeabo ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

AngleRei said:


> Ok XD
> 
> However, i like anime but i'm not a weeabo ^^


No, you are a weeabo.


you make weeabo emoticons.
you have an anime avatar
you type like an idiot
you talk about your love for ANIMEZ!11 XDDDDD
Get out weeabo.

On topic though...
Not getting a collar. Ever.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> On topic though...
> Not getting a collar. Ever.


I agree. I disagree with H&K, because I want a tail...


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I agree. I disagree with H&K, because I want a tail...



He said collar.

I'd never get a collar ever, but I'm getting a tail.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

I am getting neither.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am getting neither.


I knew that. That's why I said I disagreed.


----------



## Bando (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am getting neither.



Good idea since your IRL friends mock you over your avi  Not a good idea to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## ekobor (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a leather cord collar that I made a fair while back. It looks more like a necklace/choker than a collar, and I like to wear it. I lost the key for the lock on it, however, and so I don't wear it for fear of someone locking it on me.
(The lock stems from my other side... submissive ^^;

I dunno, I wouldn't (and don't) wear a collar without someone I love holding the key for it. For me collars don't connect to furryism as much as my submissive nature.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Good idea since your IRL friends mock you over your avi  Not a good idea to add fuel to the fire.


And I'd look goofy in it.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Collar update: I found a gold lock that I'm useing as a pendent. It's so awesome <3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

If I were to buy a collar I'd put it on someone else.
The only accesorry I want in my life is a frag grenade.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If I were to buy a collar I'd put it on someone else.
> The only accesorry I want in my life is a frag grenade.


I have Frag grenades, my mum's ex- was in the military. I also have access to lots of guns.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> I have Frag grenades, my mum's ex- was in the military. I also have access to lots of guns.


Forget it, I just need a solar based electromagnetic pulse charger and a little sun as an accessory. I might be obsessed with millitary but it's all sarcasam.
I am like Females > guns.
Also, guys > guns unless they try to do something with me. Then they are < Britney spears.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dude I totally want to get flashbanged before I die!

And what about stun grenades, they seem to be fake to me (or maybe they're just weaker versions of flashbangs rather than "CoD" stun grenades)


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

if you guys want to know something about weapons then im the guy to ask. its my job to know and use weapons


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> if you guys want to know something about weapons then im the guy to ask. its my job to know and use weapons


Has anyone ever gotten an automatic gun jammed so you couldn't stop it from firing off an entire clip? lol  Oh and was someone seriously pissing in the sink last night?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Has anyone ever gotten an automatic gun jammed so you couldn't stop it from firing off an entire clip? lol  Oh and was someone seriously pissing in the sink last night?



Drunken bastards 

Oh well, at least you guys "seemed" to have a good time.

P.S. I'm also a gun nut myself 

I went to my rich uncle's house this past summer and he's like a millionare and his gun collection is like *Jaw dropping!*

He said he had about 120 guns in his house AND roughly 6000 rounds of ammo...I was in heaven =).


----------



## Kyle Necronomicon (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Drunken bastards
> 
> Oh well, at least you guys "seemed" to have a good time.
> 
> ...



I like guns, but have never gotten to use one because my dad was in the army. He hates guns & motorcycles and leather and basically he hates cool.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

Kyle Necronomicon said:


> I like guns, but have never gotten to use one because my dad was in the army. He hates guns & motorcycles and leather and basically he hates cool.



Wow, that sucks. Life's a lot better after you shoot a gun (/sarcasm).


But yeah I haven't really gotten that many opportunities to blow sht up, ive only shot a .44 magnum and a 12 gauge...

Good story behind how my dad got the 12 gauge. It was quite a long time ago and most of our family works on the assembly line at the remington factory in new york so my dad got a steal on this gold toned Remington 870, a $2000 gun at the time for about $200.

Keep inflation in mind, it was about 20 years ago that he bought it so it's like $2500 gun for $300 which is still quite a steal.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Dude I totally want to get flashbanged before I die!
> 
> And what about stun grenades, they seem to be fake to me (or maybe they're just weaker versions of flashbangs rather than "CoD" stun grenades)


 lol sounds fun.. u might get raped tho... by me... XD


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Jacob! :3 -tackle glomp-
I'm going to kill you fucker!


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Jacob! :3 -tackle glomp-
> I'm going to kill you fucker!


 why?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Foxboy2009 said:


> why?


You demoted me ;_; I'm so hurt, I thought you were a friend.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> You demoted me ;_; I'm so hurt, I thought you were a friend.


I got demoted too. He just doesn't wand a billion admins...


----------



## The Wave (Feb 7, 2010)

Nope. I wish I had one. Not to wear it. Just to have one.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I got demoted too. He just doesn't wand a billion admins...


Does no one read my sig? I'M FLIPPING SARCASTIC!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Does no one read my sig? I'M FLIPPING SARCASTIC!


*cries* sorry.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *cries* sorry.


It's ok -cuddle- your only the 45,000th person to talk me srsly


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

derp


----------



## footfoe (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> derp


fuh


----------



## quayza (Feb 7, 2010)

Where can i find a big collar full of diamonds or bling fit for brotha like me xD.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

quayza said:


> Where can i find a big collar full of diamonds or bling fit for brotha like me xD.


Nowhere. Petsmart hates you.


----------



## quayza (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nowhere. Petsmart hates you.



Naw they luvz me:3 I actually did see bling collars but dont know where to get one, if i want one.


----------



## Foxboy2009 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> You demoted me ;_; I'm so hurt, I thought you were a friend.


 srry... im a jerk


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

quayza said:


> Naw they luvz me:3 I actually did see bling collars but dont know where to get one, if i want one.




http://lmgtfy.com/?q=collars&l=1


----------



## quayza (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=collars&l=1



That helped.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

quayza said:


> That helped.



you're welcome


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> you're welcome



scotty your to nice for your own good. :3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> scotty your to nice for your own good. :3


And the same goes to you.


----------



## Bir (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a collar with bells on it that my friend made.

I don't wear it all the time, though. My hair keeps getting caught inbetween the bells ;___;

If it didn't, though, I'd wear it more often.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> And the same goes to you.



how so?



Bir said:


> I have a collar with bells on it that my friend made.
> 
> I don't wear it all the time, though. My hair keeps getting caught inbetween the bells ;___;
> 
> If it didn't, though, I'd wear it more often.



awww, i need to get one like that.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> how so?


Your just too damn nice. :3


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Your just too damn nice. :3



thank you, i try to be.

are you going to be on skype?

we need to get a lot of people together and chat.
i dont think i have you on skype.

back on sub... yes i have one and im wearing it right now... i wear it all the time!
;3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> thank you, i try to be.
> 
> are you going to be on skype?
> 
> ...


Pm me your skype name... I do have one now. 

I don't have a collar... I don't really like things around my neck, unless it's loose, like a necklace...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Pm me your skype name... I do have one now.
> 
> I don't have a collar... I don't really like things around my neck, unless it's loose, like a necklace...



i have an half an inch of play on my collar, and it feels and looks fine!


----------



## Seriman (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i have an half an inch of play on my collar, and it feels and looks fine!


I do kind of want to at least try one, but Being 14 and a closet fur (at least to my parents), I have no way to get one...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do kind of want to at least try one, but Being 14 and a closet fur (at least to my parents), I have no way to get one...



ya that might complicate things.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I do kind of want to at least try one, but Being 14 and a closet fur (at least to my parents), I have no way to get one...


DUDE it's called HOT TOPIC! it's a whole store for emo/goth/and furries!


----------



## Supersonic Bears (Feb 7, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am getting neither.


This.

Unless somebody else gives me more free furry stuff, I don't see myself getting any more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> scotty your to nice for your own good. :3



Hehe how so?


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone read the .Hack// legends of the Twilight series? if so the collar Ouka wears is so cute! I want it!


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> Has anyone read the .Hack// legends of the Twilight series? if so the collar Ouka wears is so cute! I want it!


Pix?

Also, the manga...fuck i forgot it. It's "Dog Ears" in Japanese. Starts with an I.

Three of the characters wear collars in that. 

It's a horseshit manga though.


----------



## Bloopy (Feb 7, 2010)

Conker said:


> Pix?
> 
> Also, the manga...fuck i forgot it. It's "Dog Ears" in Japanese. Starts with an I.
> 
> ...


Inumimi?
Also, http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/320612/animal_ears-bikini-breasts-cameltoe-collar-dog_ear

She's totemo kiwi hawaii dess


----------



## Conker (Feb 7, 2010)

Bloopy said:


> Inumimi?
> Also, http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/320612/animal_ears-bikini-breasts-cameltoe-collar-dog_ear
> 
> She's totemo kiwi hawaii dess


That's the manga! Inumimi. 

It's shit :V but if you get off on neko girls with collars by all means go for it.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 7, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> thank you, i try to be.
> 
> are you going to be on skype?
> 
> ...




Is purrdy.


----------



## Lomberdia (Feb 7, 2010)

I do. its light green and royal blue. looks cool but, everyone always ask it im a sex freak or something like that. other just call me a dog even though im a cat. and i always wear this exept in the shower and when im sleeping. other than that its on 24/7


----------



## Mentova (Feb 7, 2010)

This thread is still going... How much can you talk about collars without being redundant...


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This thread is still going... How much can you talk about collars without being redundant...


You are taking a strange interest to this thread for someone who doesn't like the subject matter at all :V


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Conker said:


> You are taking a strange interest to this thread for someone who doesn't like the subject matter at all :V


I take a strange interest for everything here...


----------



## Wilk Freeman (Feb 8, 2010)

I wear a collar,


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I wear a collar,


It's such a cute collar.



Lomberdia said:


> I do. its light green and royal blue. looks cool but, everyone always ask it im a sex freak or something like that. *other just call me a dog even though im a cat.* and i always wear this exept in the shower and when im sleeping. other than that its on 24/7


DOES THAT EVEN MATTER? GOD, DO YOU EVEN EXIST?
Back to the subject: Everything other than that is fine.
Nothing judged for good.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 8, 2010)

Wilk Freeman said:


> I wear a collar,


OMG you can take those off?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I take a strange interest for everything here...



ya for some reason you have a strange interest in me. ;3

oh and im still wearing my collar... i dont take it off unless im at work or in the shower


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya for some reason you have a strange interest in me. ;3


*cough* and me to you *cough*


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriman said:


> *cough* and me to you *cough*



*wags tail with vigor*

Really... X3


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> *wags tail with vigor*
> 
> Really... X3


Yeah, I like you. :3


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> ya for some reason you have a strange interest in me. ;3
> 
> oh and im still wearing my collar... i dont take it off unless im at work or in the shower


Not any more.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ah, evening mates 
How's it going everyone?


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 8, 2010)

I wear one around the house and sometimes at school. Only when I have a sub, because they can't judge me XD


----------



## Conker (Feb 8, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I wear one around the house and sometimes at school. Only when I have a sub, because they can't judge me XD


Pro tip: Everyone judges you, even if they don't outwardly say anything.

Humans are judgmental, some just have more tact than others.


----------



## NewLeopard (Feb 8, 2010)

oh i have two collars, one i wear in public and when in costume, but the other is for the bedroom >.<


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Ravefox_twi said:


> DUDE it's called HOT TOPIC! it's a whole store for emo/goth/and furries!


I wouldn't be caught in any store like that, or even A&F, Hollister, or anything like that... I'm the opposite of preps, because I felt like a FREAK when I went to cash a gift card that my grandma gave me from A&F...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not any more.



awww, why not?



Scotty1700 said:


> Ah, evening mates
> How's it going everyone?



good, you gona be on skype tonight?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> good, you gona be on skype tonight?


Last night. I don't need to say anything else.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww, why not?
> 
> 
> 
> good, you gona be on skype tonight?


I can only be on until 10... I has a bedtime.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah, know what you mean. I gotta go take a shower but I might get on skype...


----------



## Seriman (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, know what you mean. I gotta go take a shower but I might get on skype...


Same. I'll be on after I get out...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Last night. I don't need to say anything else.



what!? Y!?



Seriman said:


> I can only be on until 10... I has a bedtime.



that sux, but some time is better than no time.



Scotty1700 said:


> Yeah, know what you mean. I gotta go take a shower but I might get on skype...



yay!!!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what!? Y!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you flipped the fuck out on me. It sounded like you wanted to fucking kill me.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because you flipped the fuck out on me. It sounded like you wanted to fucking kill me.



what... i was drunk... sorry...

you know i wouldnt hurt you hun


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> what... i was drunk... sorry...
> 
> you know i wouldnt hurt you hun


Dude I don't care. You freaked the fucking shit outa me. I don't do well with people screaming at me and that was the most berserk I've ever heard someone yelling before. Sorry that I brought that up...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I don't care. You freaked the fucking shit outa me. I don't do well with people screaming at me and that was the most berserk I've ever heard someone yelling before. Sorry that I brought that up...



im so sorry...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 8, 2010)

Suck it up HK, get to know the guy some ^^ What's the worst that could happen from just MEETING him....not like he would rape you either so don't say it ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Suck it up HK, get to know the guy some ^^ What's the worst that could happen from just MEETING him....not like he would rape you either so don't say it ^^


He could flip out again and either beat the shit outa me, kill me, or scare the fuck outa me.


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Suck it up HK, get to know the guy some ^^ What's the worst that could happen from just MEETING him....not like he would rape you either so don't say it ^^




Dude, I passed the hell out with those two around.  I didn't wake up feeling sore below the tail, no unusual marks anywhere.  

Drunk does shyt to people.. just remember how I sounded, before clunking out.  I might say that I'm two different people when drunk, but I really dunno.. those two could tell ya for sure.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 8, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He could flip out again and either beat the shit outa me, kill me, or scare the fuck outa me.



look im soooo sorry hun.

combat fucked me up in tha head. i used to be such a nicer person. i, once upon a time, was scared to even pick a fight with someone, even if they needed a good ass woopin.

again i am so so so sorry H&k.

please forgive me...


----------



## wolfrunner7 (Feb 8, 2010)

"Every rose has its thorn."

Not all that which speaks to one's heart be without pain.  Fear not the beauty in the look and smell of the rose, though the thorn may prick thy finger.  Allow the fear to take that away, and the experience you seek you miss.  All which is good, whole, and dear to thy heart comes not without pain or discomfort.  Do not do as I have, and allow such fear to ruin thy soul.  Live not as I have, see not how I do.  For when in your life you do without and miss the things most dear to you, the pain be more than that of a thousand thorns piercing the same spot.  At such a time, you live not for the joy that you might have but for the joy you seek to give others knowing that nothing you do shall ever fill the void left upon yourself.  Do not become as old, slow, tired, and worn as I have in as little time as I have.  For when you do, you shall find yourself speaking the words... "I never wanted.."

"I never wanted" -- As I Lay Dying.

WR7
 -- some wolves truly remain alone and apart.


----------



## Uro (Feb 8, 2010)

How many more of these threads do we need?


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Feb 9, 2010)

Saw some chem-light collars, necklaces, pendants and bracelets at the Michael's store for $1/each. Great for tricking out a suit for raves and parties.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Uro said:


> How many more of these threads do we need?



This is the same collars thread from about 2 weeks ago, it just hasn't died yet.


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This is the same collars thread from about 2 weeks ago, it just hasn't died yet.



all threads inevitably die... we just try and see how far off topic we can get before it does.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> all threads inevitably die... we just try and see how far off topic we can get before it does.



True, Just wish some of the dumb ones (not this one, more like the "cailfornia furs", or "Florida furs" threads) would die faster.

Off topic: Howdy mate, nice of you to join us. Hopefully the forums won't be so sluggish now.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> True, Just wish some of the dumb ones (not this one, more like the "cailfornia furs", or "Florida furs" threads) would die faster.
> 
> Off topic: Howdy mate, nice of you to join us. Hopefully the forums won't be so sluggish now.


Agreed. How ya doin, LK?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> True, Just wish some of the dumb ones (not this one, more like the "cailfornia furs", or "Florida furs" threads) would die faster.
> 
> Off topic: Howdy mate, nice of you to join us. Hopefully the forums won't be so sluggish now.



awww you guys like having me around... thats sweet. X3



Seriman said:


> Agreed. How ya doin, LK?



good... i just kind of felt bad about scaring H&k, so i havent wanted to post much. Its nice to see im still loved though. *wags tail*


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> awww you guys like having me around... thats sweet. X3
> 
> 
> 
> good, i just kind of felt bad about scaring H&k, so i havent wanted to post much. Its nice to see im still loved though. *wags tail*


*pats head, and scratches behind ears* I understand your lack of motivation to post... I've had it before, just not as bad... :sad:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

Don't feel afraid, everyone's always welcome here :mrgreen:...except trolls :evil:


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

i think i love the collar thread so much because i love mine and want others to find one they like. 

...or i just want someone to call master ;3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think i love the collar thread so much because i love mine and want others to find one they like.
> 
> ...or i just want someone to call master ;3



So very submissive...I guess it's just something you gotta get used to.

I want a collar but like I always say, time and place, and now doesn't seem to be the time nor place.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 9, 2010)

My collar is sitting in front of me...


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So very submissive...I guess it's just something you gotta get used to.
> 
> I want a collar but like I always say, time and place, and now doesn't seem to be the time nor place.



well i like to be submissive... but in all my groups of friends i always seem to be the one they fallow.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> well i like to be submissive... but in all my groups of friends i always seem to be the one they fallow.



Hmm, a submissive leader...That's a new twist.


----------



## Seriman (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i think i love the collar thread so much because i love mine and want others to find one they like.
> 
> ...or i just want someone to call master ;3


You'll find someone eventually. 



Scotty1700 said:


> So very submissive...I guess it's just something you gotta get used to.
> 
> I want a collar but like I always say, time and place, and now doesn't seem to be the time nor place.


Same here. I don't know how much I'd really use one, but it's definitely worth a shot.  I Probably won't tell my parents I'm a furry until after I've moved out, so no collar for me, until at least 2015... Then a collar I shall get!


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hmm, a submissive leader...That's a new twist.



thats just it i cant be submissive around them, they want me to lead... ooohhh what to do.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> thats just it i cant be submissive around them, they want me to lead... ooohhh what to do.



Well there's no use being submissive around them as they aren't your "type" but you could always try and persuade them otherwise ^^


----------



## Mentova (Feb 9, 2010)

It's weird how I never really heard of sub/dom and nobody gave a shit until I started talking to furries... hmmm....


----------



## Revy (Feb 9, 2010)

im wurrin mine rite now

ITS JINGLING UNF


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Revy said:


> im wurrin mine rite now
> 
> ITS JINGLING UNF



i always wear mine... i just need a bell


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> i always wear mine... i just need a bell



If you get a bell you just have to show us, ok?


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 9, 2010)

Night_Fangs said:


> If you get a bell you just have to show us, ok?



you bet X3


----------



## Night_Fangs (Feb 9, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> you bet X3



Yay, I've been thinking of getting a collar for sometime, Tho I don't really know if I could get away with it, I just don't think I have to looks for it. Dam friends aren't helping either, Half of them say yes, the other half say no.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 9, 2010)

I wear collars like everywhere.  But only because I want to.  They don't flag me as a furry, or as "someone's Bitch".  I just wear them because they're cool.  They are however, very kinky during sex. ;3


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 9, 2010)

XD I wear my collar everywhere, and I always get called a slave (Not that I'm NOT one).


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 10, 2010)

Everyone who has a decent job wears collars.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> Everyone who has a decent job wears collars.


IT'S ANOONYMOUS!
RUN!
No I don't believe in that silly fake relligion of aliens.



Heckler & Koch said:


> It's weird how I never really heard of sub/dom and nobody gave a shit until I started talking to furries... hmmm....


Same goes to me.
Only furries know what yiff is - so I declare myself as a furry because yiff is dogfuck. BDSM :3 HURR no it's just so badly cute the subs :3:3:3 .
The Game.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 10, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> IT'S ANOONYMOUS!
> RUN!
> No I don't believe in that silly fake relligion of aliens.



whut


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2010)

Boondawks said:


> whut


A
n
o
n
y
m
o
u
s

Yes it's connected to trolls and 4fag.


----------



## Boondawks (Feb 10, 2010)

Well no shit, but how is that connected to my image?

It's a collared shirt.

Hence collar.

Not everything non-furries do is dedicated to fursecution.


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 10, 2010)

As fun as Semantics are context clues might help the situation :3


----------



## MSGspike (Feb 10, 2010)

I wear my collar all the time, i even have a leash I keep in my car. I don't recommend choker chains however. (One misguided tug and a bolt of steel goes straight through your jugular vein)


----------



## Novawolf7 (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't wear one, but the thought of having my handsome wolfie mate in a collar is a real turn-on. Rrrrrowrr!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 11, 2010)

Novawolf7 said:


> I don't wear one, but the thought of having my handsome wolfie mate in a collar is a real turn-on. Rrrrrowrr!


Oh yes you are horny.
Tie him to a bed and say to him that unless he is your pet forever and your sex slave he won't get out. Also, feed him animal food 
*Awesomeface*


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 20, 2010)

I wear mine everywhere.


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 20, 2010)

I never take mine off, except in the shower.
Or my tail. X3
And I also have leashes... And cuffs...
AndgagsWHUT?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 20, 2010)

ZarNakitama said:


> I wear mine everywhere.


Where is everywhere and since when?



Maddrow said:


> I never take mine off, except in the shower.
> Or my tail. X3
> And I also have leashes... And *cuffs*...
> AndgagsWHUT?


You are starting to sound like the person above.
Why cuffs? So you won't move while raped?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I never take mine off, except in the shower.
> Or my tail. X3
> And I also have leashes... And cuffs...
> AndgagsWHUT?



Marry me!!!

Hehe, JK <3


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I never take mine off, except in the shower.
> Or my tail. X3
> And I also have leashes... And cuffs...
> AndgagsWHUT?



What do your parents think about that? Just wondering, because I would never let my parents know I was furry


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I never take mine off, except in the shower.
> Or my tail. X3
> And I also have leashes... And cuffs...
> AndgagsWHUT?


Gags make me cringe a little o_e


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> I never take mine off, except in the shower.
> Or my tail. X3
> And I also have leashes... And cuffs...
> AndgagsWHUT?



oh, seeeexxxyyyy!
lol, jk!
...or am i...?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Gags make me cringe a little o_e


 
They make me gag. :V



Melkor said:


> What do your parents think about that? Just wondering, because I would never let my parents know I was furry


 
:V


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> :V



What's that suppose to mean!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What's that suppose to mean!



ROFL


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What's that suppose to mean!


 
Whitenoise will be here soon. :V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Whitenoise will be here soon. :V



ROFL X 2


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Whitenoise will be here soon. :V



Your only furthering my confusion.. Elaborate!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your only furthering my confusion.. Elaborate!


 
He fast approaches..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> He fast approaches..



ROFL X 3


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 20, 2010)

i dont have a collar


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i dont have a collar


don't feel bad, i don't either...


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> What's that suppose to mean!


fail and a LOL


----------



## Melkor (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> He fast approaches..



Should I run.. Wtf!   I only said that because you replied to my post with ":V"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Should I run.. Wtf!   I only said that because you replied to my post with ":V"



*drum roll*

...ROFL X 4!!!!!!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Should I run.. Wtf! I only said that because you replied to my post with ":V"


 
It is futile to resist...





Krasl said:


> *drum roll*
> 
> ...ROFL X 4!!!!!!


 

:V


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> :V



no!
my combo has been broken!


----------



## Aenn (Feb 20, 2010)

yah i  got one, just a generic dog collar, usually i wear it around everywhere except work and and my grandma's house, i think shed have a heart attack if she saw me wearin it...used to have a tag, but...took it off, my "owner" abandoned me...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> no!
> my combo has been broken!


 
C-C-C- combo breaker!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> C-C-C- combo breaker!



*falls to knees*
NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Aenn said:


> yah i got one, just a generic dog collar, usually i wear it around everywhere except work and and my grandma's house, i think shed have a heart attack if she saw me wearin it...used to have a tag, but...took it off, my "owner" abandoned me...


 
Why?


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Aenn said:


> yah i  got one, just a generic dog collar, usually i wear it around everywhere except work and and my grandma's house, i think shed have a heart attack if she saw me wearin it...used to have a tag, but...took it off, my "owner" abandoned me...


Awww..
I think I might just steal one of the collars from the basement...I mean, no one's gonna use them..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Awww..
> I think I might just steal one of the collars from the basement...I mean, no one's gonna use them..



hopefully they aren't for chiwahwahs! :3
(don't know how to spell that, lol)


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hopefully they aren't for chiwahwahs! :3
> (don't know how to spell that, lol)


No..they were for large dogs (like huskies <3)
but I'm contemplating it because they're woven collars..


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No..they were for large dogs (like huskies <3)
> but I'm contemplating it because they're woven collars..


 
I have a super sexy harley davidson dog collar. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> No..they were for large dogs (like huskies <3)
> but I'm contemplating it because they're woven collars..



cool!
although, the woven part sounds a little...meh...although, could be comfy!
<:3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> cool!
> although, the woven part sounds a little...meh...although, could be comfy!
> <:3


Yea...maybe I'll try it..
I am over here with the collars XDD


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

http://puppyseverything.ca/products/Harley/jan0509%20023.jpg the one on the bottom with orange thread <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> http://puppyseverything.ca/products/Harley/jan0509 023.jpg the one on the bottom with orange thread <3


hehe...and it has little spikes XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea...maybe I'll try it..
> I am over here with the collars XDD



lol, lucky!


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, lucky!


Yea..originally my grandma bought some collars for my dogs..but they were obviously too big for them...so they've just kinda been sitting over here...no one's using them..so maybe I'll take one home for myself and then donate the other to like, school or something when we have our next pet donation drive thing..


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> hehe...and it has little spikes XD


 
It's real thick and comfy. <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It's real thick and comfy. <3


Looks like it


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't have one, but I do want one... kinda. I mean, I'd only wear it in private not in public...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Looks like it


 
How are the collaors at your aunts goin?


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Choker necklaces are all I need, lol. A real collar would be much too uncomfortable.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> How are the collaors at your aunts goin?


Oh well...I haven't actually gone downstairs to get the collars...maybe I'll do that now..


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Choker necklaces are all I need, lol. A real collar would be much too uncomfortable.


Yea..but chokers don't have a little ring where your master can put their leash  
(Or at least, from the chokers I've seen there isn't really a place..)


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Do I wear one? Nope.
Would I wear one? Maybe. I definitely won't wear it in public though. o.o


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea..but chokers don't have a little ring where your master can put their leash
> (Or at least, from the chokers I've seen there isn't really a place..)



you could always tape/superglue one one.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 20, 2010)

Lol and how well do you think that would hold =P


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol and how well do you think that would hold =P



fairly well ;P
at least for a few days, lol


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess duct tape DOES solve everything then =P


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

Just attach a simple silver metal ring around the choker necklace. Viola!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I guess duct tape DOES solve everything then =P



it sure does!

off topic:
hey, is that one of the wolves from wolf's paradise in you avatar pic?


----------



## ZarNakitama (Feb 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Where is everywhere and since when?



Everywhere is anywhere other than my shower and my bed.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Wolfs paradise? No idea what that is, i know what Wolfs Rain is (<3). I dunno i randomly pulled this from the net i think it was drawn by sum1


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot the collars XP


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Wolfs paradise? No idea what that is, i know what Wolfs Rain is (<3). I dunno i randomly pulled this from the net i think it was drawn by sum1



oh, it was wolf's rain...
i thought it was paradise cuz they wouldn't shut up about it in the anime, lol!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I forgot the collars XP



*falls to knees*
NOOOOOOOOOO!!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah no idea why they call it wolfs rain...since its about a paradise for wolfs O_O. Never did see the whole thing, just the last 3 or 4 episodes ive got em on my PC just in some weird format that i have yet to download a player for ^_^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Yeah no idea why they call it wolfs rain...since its about a paradise for wolfs O_O. Never did see the whole thing, just the last 3 or 4 episodes ive got em on my PC just in some weird format that i have yet to download a player for ^_^



lol, i've seen like the first ten or twenty, but it's been so long since i've seen it... 
wish they still had it on adult swim...

on topic:wasn't the main character like the only one to wear a collar? or was it the only chick in the group? (the one that belonged to the old man when he was a kid)


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea..originally my grandma bought some collars for my dogs..but they were obviously too big for them...so they've just kinda been sitting over here...no one's using them..so maybe I'll take one home for myself and then donate the other to like, school or something when we have our next pet donation drive thing..



Your school has a pet donation drive!?!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i've seen like the first ten or twenty, but it's been so long since i've seen it...
> wish they still had it on adult swim...
> 
> on topic:wasn't the main character like the only one to wear a collar? or was it the only chick in the group? (the one that belonged to the old man when he was a kid)



Pretty sure it was just the chick that wore a collar *quick goes to google image* Wow  it was the kind of shy guy who wore it, he was the only 1 (hes one of the brown ones). Oh and i LOVE the opening song <3 dunno what it is about it but i find it calming


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Pretty sure it was just the chick that wore a collar *quick goes to google image* Wow  it was the kind of shy guy who wore it, he was the only 1 (hes one of the brown ones). Oh and i LOVE the opening song <3 dunno what it is about it but i find it calming


oh that explains everything...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

cant tell if thats sarcasm or not...so hard to tell on the internet these days


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Pretty sure it was just the chick that wore a collar *quick goes to google image* Wow  it was the kind of shy guy who wore it, he was the only 1 (hes one of the brown ones). Oh and i LOVE the opening song <3 dunno what it is about it but i find it calming



lol, really? it was only him?
hm...
strange...
can't remember the song, but it would probably be awesome!
(awesome show + anime = badass intro song)



Wulfe said:


> cant tell if thats sarcasm or not...so hard to tell on the internet these days



ditto...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Song name is Stray listen to the whole thing, its bout 5-6min or so.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Song name is Stray listen to the whole thing, its bout 5-6min or so.



lol, the song goes with the anime's topic.
i should listen to it sometime.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Your school has a pet donation drive!?!


Yea we have a pet supply drive for our local humane society


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

My school doesn't care bout animals T_T


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> My school doesn't care bout animals T_T



aw, you need a hug!
*gives you a wolf hug*


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww, thanks *Gives you a big wolf hug back* Kinda sad how there are so few people who actually care about animals


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Aww, thanks *Gives you a big wolf hug back* Kinda sad how there are so few people who actually care about animals



lol, you'e welcome! :3
yes, it is sad...
(just don't alert PETA)


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol my vote made yes 69.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you'e welcome! :3
> yes, it is sad...
> (just don't alert PETA)


PETA makes me angry...they're the anti-animal abuse Nazis...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you'e welcome! :3
> yes, it is sad...
> (just don't alert PETA)



Ugh, PETA. They take things WAY too far.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ugh, PETA. They take things WAY too far.



Like protesting putting animals down, when they have a WAREHOUSE full of animals they have put down for the same reasons we've put down our animals.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

PETA needs to go find the nearest fire and crawl in it. Call me nerdy but PETA actually got angry at blizzard (World of warcraft) Because you could kill baby seals...so PETA all made accounts and did some stuff to protest against it or something

Edit: Heres the article http://blog.peta.org/archives/2009/04/help_battle_sea.php


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> PETA needs to go find the nearest fire and crawl in it. Call me nerdy but PETA actually got angry at blizzard (World of warcraft) Because you could kill baby seals...so PETA all made accounts and did some stuff to protest against it or something



I lol'd when that happened. Then I went on WoW, killed at least 100 penguins and all be baby seals I could find >:3


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> PETA needs to go find the nearest fire and crawl in it. Call me nerdy but PETA actually got angry at blizzard (World of warcraft) Because you could kill baby seals...so PETA all made accounts and did some stuff to protest against it or something
> 
> Edit: Heres the article http://blog.peta.org/archives/2009/04/help_battle_sea.php



What they don't realize is that the majority of MMOs have animals to kill. They're just wasting their time.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Sadly...PETA are blind and extremists and are all in your face about there protests and their beliefs. They are a group of people this world could really do without


----------



## BreezyBee (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Sadly...PETA are blind and extremists and are all in your face about there protests and their beliefs. They are a group of people this world could really do without


 Agreed.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ugh, PETA. They take things WAY too far.





Wulfe said:


> PETA needs to go find the nearest fire and crawl in it. Call me nerdy but PETA actually got angry at blizzard (World of warcraft) Because you could kill baby seals...so PETA all made accounts and did some stuff to protest against it or something
> 
> Edit: Heres the article http://blog.peta.org/archives/2009/04/help_battle_sea.php





Wulfe said:


> Sadly...PETA are blind and extremists and are all in your face about there protests and their beliefs. They are a group of people this world could really do without




all true!


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 21, 2010)

collars are for fags


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> ANGSTTTTTTTTTTT



fix'd


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> collars are for fags



Explain why your avatar is wearing one.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey >_> i wear one and clearly am not a fag


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Explain why your avatar is wearing one.


it's from a comic were every one wears em


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> it's from a comic were every one wears em



And it must be a very gay comic then?


----------



## Ikrit (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> And it must be a very gay comic then?



no,
they are pets that walk and talk


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Explain why your avatar is wearing one.



lol, burn



Wulfe said:


> Hey >_> i wear one and clearly am not a fag



collars don't make fags, fags make fags.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> it's from a comic were every one wears em



Sounds very interesting, could you find me a link please??


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, burn
> 
> 
> 
> collars don't make fags, fags make fags.


Fags are cigarettes...


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fags are cigarettes...



actually, they are bundles of sticks.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> actually, they are bundles of sticks.


Those are faggots....they're also a meatball dish in Wales..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fags are cigarettes...



lol, and it is also and old, unpleasant woman!



WillowWulf said:


> Those are faggots....they're also a meatball dish in Wales..



meatballs?
never heard that one before...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, and it is also and old, unpleasant woman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...type faggots and peas in Google's search engine...
They look really nasty though...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

_Thats_ meat?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> collars are for fags



Actaully, I think being furry is for "fags" in the first place, but I guess you can be straight.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea...type faggots and peas in Google's search engine...
> They look really nasty though...



lol, ew!



Wulfe said:


> _Thats_ meat?



exactly!



Melkor said:


> I guess you can be straight.



not all furries are fags...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

> not all furries are fags...



Like me!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Like me!



yay!
i'm not alone then!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yay!
> i'm not alone then!



I'm not a fag either.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not a fag either.



woot!
(wow, it's amazing how off topic this has gotten)


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not a fag either.



am i the only one really gay hear? :C

on topic: yet again, im still wearing my collar. X3


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> am i the only one really gay hear? :C
> 
> on topic: yet again, im still wearing my collar. X3


Present 
*wags tail*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

LonelyKitsune said:


> am i the only one really gay hear? :C
> 
> on topic: yet again, im still wearing my collar. X3



at the moment i guess, lol.

on topic: lucky, i need to get a collar!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought u had one Krasl


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I thought u had one Krasl



i wish i did... 
i would wear it ALL the time! :3


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Im wearing mine right now <3, its rather comfy too


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Im wearing mine right now <3, its rather comfy too



LUCKY!!!
*sobs*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

I wish I had one. But I don't have a dog, or a reason to own one. >.>


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Bondage collars R better.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish I had one. But I don't have a dog, or a reason to own one. >.>



same...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> LUCKY!!!
> *sobs*



Whats stopping you from getting one?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Whats stopping you from getting one?



i don't know where any pet stores are near me...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Bondage collars R better.


Oh muuuuuuurr indeed :3
<3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh muuuuuuurr indeed :3
> <3


http://www.sinvention.com/fetish_section_bondage_collars.html


http://www.sinvention.com/fetish_section_fashion_collars.html


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i don't know where any pet stores are near me...



That is quite an issue...lol. Could always get a money order and order online


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> That is quite an issue...lol. Could always get a money order and order online



then my parents would be all like:
"what the hell? why did you buy this? *gasp* do you have a gay butt buddy? don't be afraid we won't judge you."
then i will have to talk to them for like two hours on the subject...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> http://www.sinvention.com/fetish_section_bondage_collars.html
> 
> 
> http://www.sinvention.com/fetish_section_fashion_collars.html


There's a red and black one in the first link that I want now <3
and it looks really comfy
muuuuuuuuurr <3


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> There's a red and black one in the first link that I want now <3
> and it looks really comfy
> muuuuuuuuurr <3


I have to agree it looks really nice :3c


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I have to agree it looks really nice :3c


If I could get away with it..I'd buy one :3


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> then my parents would be all like:
> "what the hell? why did you buy this? *gasp* do you have a gay butt buddy? don't be afraid we won't judge you."
> then i will have to talk to them for like two hours on the subject...



Ah yeah...i do see where that would be a little weird haha. Haven't told parents that im a furry cause they would probably be all weird around me.  

First link at the bottom, that bondage collar looks comfy as hell


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I could get away with it..I'd buy one :3


*looks at your profile* haha your 15


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Ah yeah...i do see where that would be a little weird haha. Haven't told parents that im a furry cause they would probably be all weird around me.
> 
> First link at the bottom, that bondage collar looks comfy as hell



yeah, it's a weird topic to bring up around your parents...

lol, i think they look pretty cool!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

I suspect my mom or grandma will find out soon enough...I sleep in my collar and well, they come into my room when i sleep to let out my dog


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I suspect my mom or grandma will find out soon enough...I sleep in my collar and well, they come into my room when i sleep to let out my dog



Yeah, that's probably not a good idea.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I suspect my mom or grandma will find out soon enough...I sleep in my collar and well, they come into my room when i sleep to let out my dog



lol, hopefully, if they don't get suspicious, you will be fine.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> *looks at your profile* haha your 15


Yea..XP
I don't even think I'm old enough to be interested in bondage...


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I suspect my mom or grandma will find out soon enough...I sleep in my collar and well, they come into my room when i sleep to let out my dog


I sleep with my long pink fishnet gloves on :3


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, hopefully, if they don't get suspicious, you will be fine.



Lol they might see me as i toss and turn in the night leaving my neck visable.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea..XP
> I don't even think I'm old enough to be interested in bondage...


I liked bondage at 15. :3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea..XP
> I don't even think I'm old enough to be interested in bondage...



no, you're old enough. ^^


----------



## Raska (Feb 21, 2010)

quayza said:


> Dont have one yet but im getting one.^-^


 
ditto...eventually. I'll probably get one for AC, if I have the time/money to go.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> I liked bondage at 15. :3


Lol..I just feel so naughty when I think about it though..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol..I just feel so naughty when I think about it though..



lol, it's bondage.

nuff said.
XD


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, it's bondage.
> 
> nuff said.
> XD


True...XP


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I might go buy a collar. Hopefully i can find a decent one from a target or walmart. But my parents cannot know at all costs! I can't even think of what they would do if they knew I was furry.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Lol..I just feel so naughty when I think about it though..


We're all naughty in our own right.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I might go buy a collar. Hopefully i can find a decent one from a target or walmart. But my parents cannot know at all costs! I can't even think of what they would do if they knew I was furry.



ditto.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I might go buy a collar. Hopefully i can find a decent one from a target or walmart. But my parents cannot know at all costs! I can't even think of what they would do if they knew I was furry.



I don't think my parents even know what a furry is.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't think my parents even know what a furry is.



ditto X 2


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I don't think my parents even know what a furry is.


My cousin has suspicions that I'm a furry..but he really doesn't care...and my mom doesn't really care either I don't think...


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Neither does my mom...i plan to keep it that way


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol you know if you keep something a secret for a long time it will wear away at you....


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 21, 2010)

i have one but it is a memorial one, though i do have a tag with my name on it


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Neither does my mom...i plan to keep it that way



lol, good idea!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Was thinking bout wearing my collar to school 2marrow but hahaha dunno how people would react. Its just a plain black collar with a silver buckle and d ring


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm 16 so I can go get a collar, I just think it will be fun to see peoples reactions to it. I've always loved to do things like that.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Was thinking bout wearing my collar to school 2marrow but hahaha dunno how people would react



They probably won't say anything about it. Last year a girl in my class wore cat ears to school, and I didn't hear anybody point it out.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Was thinking bout wearing my collar to school 2marrow but hahaha dunno how people would react



Most likely the administrators would make me take it off and call my parents if I tried that at my school.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Was thinking bout wearing my collar to school 2marrow but hahaha dunno how people would react. Its just a plain black collar with a silver buckle and d ring



probably wouldn't react much.
they would most likely think it's a weird necklace, or something.
if i worn one, i can garuantee only the people talking to me would notice it. 



Melkor said:


> I'm 16 so I can go get a collar, I just think it will be fun to see peoples reactions to it. I've always loved to do things like that.



lol, you sound like me! ^_^


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Most likely the administrators would make me take it off and call my parents if I tried that at my school.



wow, and i thought my school was gay!


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh...thats right i dont know if collars are allowed in school sadly


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Oh...thats right i dont know if collars are allowed in school sadly



I don't see why you shouldn't be able to. It's an accessory, not a weapon... unless it's spiked.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Nope, but i dunno my school is really weird on stuff like that. Some dude had a box cutter in his glove box for work directly after school, and he got like a week suspension


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Was thinking bout wearing my collar to school 2marrow but hahaha dunno how people would react. Its just a plain black collar with a silver buckle and d ring


If it were allowed at my school..I'd have one of my friends leash me too XD


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 21, 2010)

I like them on women


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I like them on women


I like you back in the kitchen >_>


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 21, 2010)

I liek them on women.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 21, 2010)

I recently made a kandi collar. [made of pony beads]


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I like you back in the kitchen >_>



lol


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Wheres my sammich?


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

I want a sammich :3


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

So do i...my tummy is hungreh *whimpers*


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

*makes everyone a sandvich* you lazies >_>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I want a sammich :3



ironic.
i just ate a spam samich... >:3



Wulfe said:


> So do i...my tummy is hungreh *whimpers*



*hands you a sandwhich*
here ya go! ;D


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

*scarfs down sammich barely chewing* That was pretty good thanks =D *gives wolf hug*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> *scarfs down sammich barely chewing* That was pretty good thanks =D *gives wolf hug*



you're welcome!
*gives wolf hug back*
it's my own recipe!


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Its made from dead birds & human limbs.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> *makes everyone a sandvich* you lazies >_>


SANDVICH!!!





Omnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Its made from dead birds & human limbs.



OMG!
how did you know?


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> Its made from dead birds & human limbs.



Meat is meat as long as it tastes good


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OMG!
> how did you know?


I read your cookbook


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> I read your cookbook



Damn...
I need to hide it better...T_T


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> Damn...
> I need to hide it better...T_T



It doesn't matter who makes it, all that matters is that it's good.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Meat is meat as long as it tastes good



exactly!
(applies to above post too)


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh hi there moods thread. Where have you been hiding all this time?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Oh hi there moods thread. Where have you been hiding all this time?


oh you shut your fat lips >_>


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> oh you shut your fat lips >_>



O_O


----------



## SnowFox (Feb 21, 2010)

Hot_Dragon said:


> oh you shut your fat lips >_>



My lips aren't fat and collars are murrypurry.

There. I contributed.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> My lips aren't fat and collars are murrypurry.
> 
> There. I contributed.



collars are meh to me.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> My lips aren't fat and collars are murrypurry.
> 
> There. I contributed.


Oh muuuuurr indeed :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awwwww, I'm literally smiling now as murrypurry seems so cute <333


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Awwwww, I'm literally smiling now as murrypurry seems so cute <333



you should use it more often! 
p.s. where have you been all day?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you should use it more often!
> p.s. where have you been all day?



Well, I woke up and started to get active and what not at around 1:00, had to go help my dad move some shit around, then I got on here for like an hour, went to go eat chinese fewd (I <3 chicken!), and now i'm here.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, I woke up and started to get active and what not at around 1:00, had to go help my dad move some shit around, then I got on here for like an hour, went to go eat chinese fewd (I <3 chicken!), and now i'm here.



lol, sounds like a fun, wholesome day.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Well, I woke up and started to get active and what not at around 1:00, had to go help my dad move some shit around, then I got on here for like an hour, went to go eat chinese fewd (I <3 chicken!), and now i'm here.



I wish my day were as productive as yours.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I wish my day were as productive as yours.



lol, you could come over to my house then, plenty of crap to do over here!


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

I dont have a one but im thinking of buying on.

I wear Dogtags though, so im thinking of getting one and putting my tags on it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

collars are only good if they have an attached leash.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> collars are only good if they have an attached leash.


Make sure that leash is a chain


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Make sure that leash is a chain



i second that.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh murr...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...



O_O
are you trying to seduce me mister president?


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh murr...


Seconded


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> are you trying to seduce me mister president?




Pretend that kitten is you 

*nomnomnomnomnom*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pretend that kitten is you
> 
> *nomnomnomnomnom*
> 
> (picture goes here)



Poor kitten. Getting nommed on by George W. Bush. If it were somebody else, that's a different story.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pretend that kitten is you
> 
> *nomnomnomnomnom*


omnomnomnomnomnomnom


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Poor kitten. Getting nommed on by George W. Bush.


In Soviet Russia, kitten noms Bush


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Pretend that kitten is you
> 
> *nomnomnomnomnom*



oh noez!
plz don't eatz me!



WillowWulf said:


> In Soviet Russia, kitten noms Bush



lol!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> In Soviet Russia, kitten noms Bush



Picture please.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Picture please.



Agreed haha


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 22, 2010)

Who has awesome shoop skills?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Who has awesome shoop skills?



I don't mean to brag, but everyone I know tells me I'm a damn good shooper.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I don't mean to brag, but everyone I know tells me I'm a damn good shooper.


Shoop away then. And put a collar on the kitten to make this on topic.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Shoop away then. And put a collar on the kitten to make this on topic.



Ok, well for the third time.. I'm thinking about buying a collar, any color suggestions? Just plain black or what? Not too fancy I'm not going to Petsmart or anything lol


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Ok, well for the third time.. I'm thinking about buying a collar, any color suggestions? Just plain black or what? Not too fancy I'm not going to Petsmart or anything lol



honestly i would go for pure black or maybe some black and red mix, but that is just me.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a collar that I put on when I masturbate.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a collar that I put on when I masturbate.


Hey wanna yiff?

That's what you say, sir.
And collars are good for tying people to trees.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Krasl said:


> honestly i would go for pure black or maybe some black and red mix, but that is just me.



Sounds good, most likely just black for me though


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And collars are good for tying people to trees.


I'd figure you'd need a pretty big collar for that.



Melkor said:


> Sounds good, most likely just black for me though



That sounds fine.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have a collar that I put on when I masturbate.



Tell me more, please... I'm serious


----------



## nek0chan (Feb 23, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> And collars are good for tying people to trees.



=] collars are also good for keeping kids from running away from their parents at amusement parks

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v91/ahrohbeebee/anthroman/ChildLeashWoman.jpg


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Tell me more, please... I'm serious


Well at night when I'm horny I put my collar on, put in a ball gag, lube up my hands, and finger my ass with one, jack it with the other while looking at gay yiff.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

nek0chan said:


> =] collars are also good for keeping kids from running away from their parents at amusement parks
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v91/ahrohbeebee/anthroman/ChildLeashWoman.jpg



Usually those are freakish harnesses, but the leash is there


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

nek0chan said:


> =] collars are also good for keeping kids from running away from their parents at amusement parks
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v91/ahrohbeebee/anthroman/ChildLeashWoman.jpg



That picture is awesome.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well at night when I'm horny I put my collar on, put in a ball gag, lube up my hands, and finger my ass with one, jack it with the other while looking at gay yiff.



Oh murr~


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well at night when I'm horny I put my collar on, put in a ball gag, lube up my hands, and finger my ass with one, jack it with the other while looking at gay yiff.



Sounds fun


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Sounds fun


chyeah brah, and sometimes I get my dog to join in, then it turns into an amazing good time!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well at night when I'm horny I put my collar on, put in a ball gag, lube up my hands, and finger my ass with one, jack it with the other while looking at gay yiff.



Cool story bro


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> chyeah brah, and sometimes I get my dog to join in, then it turns into an amazing good time!



I'm a little turned on by that lolz.. Not the dog though


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> I'm a little turned on by that lolz.. Not the dog though


Well do you wanna hear more?


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well do you wanna hear more?



Uhh.. Yeah!?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Uhh.. Yeah!?


Ok!

Well sometimes when I feel really adventurous I use my fox dildo. It fits really good up in there, but I like to tease myself with it first!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok!
> 
> Well sometimes when I feel really adventurous I use my fox dildo. It fits really good up in there, but I like to tease myself with it first!



Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok!
> 
> Well sometimes when I feel really adventurous I use my fox dildo. It fits really good up in there, but I like to tease myself with it first!



Is it shaped like a fox?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> Is it shaped like a fox?


No a fox penis duh


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No a fox penis duh



So is mine!


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> So is mine!


ZOMG NOWAI


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

Melkor said:


> So is mine!



Sounds very... *falls asleep*


----------



## Melkor (Feb 23, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ZOMG NOWAI


I knoe! That onez my favorite!


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 23, 2010)

Mine's red. I wear it all the time except to sleep and whatnot.


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Mine's red. I wear it all the time except to sleep and whatnot.



Im probably just an odd ball, but i wear mine when i sleep too =P its comfy


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

I would Like one but don't know when I'd get to use it.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 24, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Im probably just an odd ball, but i wear mine when i sleep too =P its comfy



I wear A big ass dreadlock rainbow hat thing when I go to sleep some times lolz
I'm sure If I had a collar I'd wear it to bed too =3


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 24, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> I would Like one but don't know when I'd get to use it.



A regular collar ? Just wear it around the house, thats what i do its incredibly comfy


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 27, 2010)

Working to buy a new collar. Probably just gonna wear it in my house.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 27, 2010)

No, though once I have a job I'm getting one on collarfactory.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 27, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> No, though once I have a job I'm getting one on collarfactory.



This is what I'm doing.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

I want a CF one, but priorities. *smacks self* I must. not. forget. priorities.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2010)

If you guys like collars you should check out collarme.com :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> If you guys like collars you should check out collarme.com :V



Fuck yeah! that's the kinda collar I'm into.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 27, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> If you guys like collars you should check out collarme.com :V


 

THAT was fucked up.


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> If you guys like collars you should check out collarme.com :V


Oh murr *nosebleed*
...I feel naughty...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Whatyou get nosebleeds when you get horny? THAts a new one.


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> Whatyou get nosebleeds when you get horny? THAts a new one.


lol


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

This is only more concerning about mental health on FA.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh murr *nosebleed*
> ...I feel naughty...



you can be naughty with me...


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 28, 2010)

I have two. A formal one and an everyday one. >> I need moar.
I want a glowy one. Made of clear plastic with some LED tubing or something inside.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> If you guys like collars you should check out collarme.com :V


:V:V:V:V:V:V:V:V Also www.tiemetoatreeandcuffmyhandsthenrapeme.com.


WillowWulf said:


> Oh murr *nosebleed*
> ...I feel naughty...


How can you nosebleed from that

Even though I like girls in collars :3


SugarMental said:


> I have two. A formal one and an everyday one. >> I need moar.
> I want a glowy one. Made of clear plastic with some LED tubing or something inside.


Oh you even have a _formal_ one!
For the furparties :V?
You sure need moar :3
Glowy one will make you furry rave even worser.
U MAD


----------



## Psychedelic_Lombax (Feb 28, 2010)

I wear one at home... I haven't escaped the confines of the closet yet.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> I wear one at home... I haven't escaped the confines of the closet yet.



lol, do you need a hand?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> I have two. A formal one and an everyday one. >> I need moar.
> I want a glowy one. Made of clear plastic with some LED tubing or something inside.


 they had something like that for sale outside a rave i went to at an anime con.....


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Psychedelic_Lombax said:


> I wear one at home... I haven't escaped the confines of the closet yet.


There is no furry closet.
You are just thinking like every newfag fur thinks.
FURS SHOULD TELL THE WORLD EVENTUALLY.
Just wear one, and if somebody asks you why tell them "You got a problem with that? Well fuck off".


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, do you need a paw?



Furx'd 

Yes, I do need a paw. Care to help out ^^


----------



## Bittertooth (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm surprised at the number of people that voted yes.  I say nope.  even if i was a wolf type of fur i would still say no.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Furx'd
> 
> Yes, I do need a paw. Care to help out ^^


Fuck it.
Stop saying furry shit.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Furx'd
> 
> Yes, I do need a paw. Care to help out ^^



thank you! ^_^

sure!
*hands paw*


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> thank you! ^_^
> 
> sure!
> *hands paw*



Please stop making me want to abort babies with furry words. Please stop ><


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

*sigh* You guys are no fun


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* You guys are no fun


Not with furry words.
Yes for yaoi.
Go for it.


----------



## Browder (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Please stop making me want to abort babies with furry words. Please stop ><



I'm sorry, but now I've got this horrible image of a pregnant japanese man committing seppuku. I'm only sharing it because I care.

As for collars, no. Maybe for like a fashion statement someday but an animal collar complete with cute little tag saying 'Browder property of (Insert Name Here)' is very strange. It reminds me of a relationship I'm glad to be out of.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *sigh* You guys are no fun



I love puns, but furry words make me want to kill things >:c

on topic, i'd never wear a collar. I would look like a total noob.



Browder said:


> I'm sorry, but now I've got this horrible image of a pregnant japanese man committing seppuku. I'm only sharing it because I care.



*awesomeface*


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I love puns, but furry words make me want to kill things >:c
> 
> on topic, i'd never wear a collar. I would look like a total noob.
> 
> ...




I want to get one but not now, might be for cons and local furmeets (if possible :?) though.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I want to get one but not now, might be for cons and local furmeets (if possible :?) though.



ditto!
(mostly)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I love puns, but furry words make me want to kill things >:c
> 
> on topic, i'd never wear a collar. I would look like a total noob.
> 
> ...


Wear only paintball gear you don't have money for.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Wear only paintball gear you don't have money for.



:3 this is what I will do anyways I'd inever go to a furcon.

Bitches don't know about my fursuit
http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u296/evoonline/mtpc shock clinic/100_0176.jpg

Not me in picture.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> :3 this is what I will do anyways I'd inever go to a furcon.
> 
> Bitches don't know about my fursuit
> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u296/evoonline/mtpc shock clinic/100_0176.jpg
> ...


The shape of the paintball gun is kinda sad.
Other than that, you are a solider.

I still prefer 50.calibers.


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The shape of the paintball gun is kinda sad.
> Other than that, you are a solider.
> 
> I still prefer 50.calibers.



Paintballs are .68 cal :3


http://www.pain4glory.com/images/CCM-T2-MID-BLOCK.JPG
like this beauty a little better?

On topic: collars would screwme over in music class, messing up my breathing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Paintballs are .68 cal :3
> 
> 
> http://www.pain4glory.com/images/CCM-T2-MID-BLOCK.JPG
> ...



Meh, that gun looks so much like all the others, nothing all too special about it. Btw they do make .50 cal paintball guns...


----------



## Bando (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Meh, that gun looks so much like all the others, nothing all too special about it. Btw they do make .50 cal paintball guns...



>:C it's a CCM T2, probably the nicest pump gun out there. It's beauty lies in it's simplicity.

.50 cal paintball guns are for tools >:c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> >:C it's a CCM T2, probably the nicest pump gun out there. It's beauty lies in it's simplicity.
> 
> .50 cal paintball guns are for tools >:c


Show me paintball artilliry and paintball UAV missiles then I will be impressed.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

I have a couple. I have a purple one with two tags on it and I wore that one to school A LOT. I have two black spiked fetish ones, one thin band one thick band. Then I have a nice red leather one with spikes that I ONLY wear in the bedroom with my boyfriend >.>


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I have a couple. I have a purple one with two tags on it and I wore that one to school A LOT. I have two black spiked fetish ones, one thin band one thick band. Then I have a nice red leather one with spikes that I ONLY wear in the bedroom with my boyfriend >.>



Thats hot <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I have a couple. I have a purple one with two tags on it and I wore that one to school A LOT. I have two black spiked fetish ones, one thin band one thick band. Then I have a nice red leather one with spikes that I ONLY wear in the bedroom with my boyfriend >.>


On the BDSM website, they had two collars that I wanted...
One was all black and had the inside was lined with fur, and the other one was leather and red and black...
They both looked really soft :3


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> On the BDSM website, they had two collars that I wanted...
> One was all black and had the inside was lined with fur, and the other one was leather and red and black...
> They both looked really soft :3


I want the first one Oo Sounds like it would feel amazing to wear X3



Geek said:


> Thats hot <3


I know :3 
The last one has a matching chain leash, which is nice X3


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I want the first one Oo Sounds like it would feel amazing to wear X3


I knooo <3


----------



## Fay V (Feb 28, 2010)

I have 1 collar. plain brown deer leather with a brass catch. I wear it around because I like it and it blends well. I've had some not notice until they've been talking to me for an hour. no tags or anything. Occasionally at cons I wear tags. 

Mostly I find the bright florescent eye drawing stuff a bit odd out it public.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I have 1 collar. plain brown deer leather with a brass catch. I wear it around because I like it and it blends well. I've had some not notice until they've been talking to me for an hour. no tags or anything. Occasionally at cons I wear tags.
> 
> Mostly I find the bright florescent eye drawing stuff a bit odd out it public.


I have a neon orange and a neon green one. I don't wear them though. Its too hard to get them on and off that I don't bother with them


----------



## Fay V (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I have a neon orange and a neon green one. I don't wear them though. Its too hard to get them on and off that I don't bother with them



Okay to be fair some people can pull that off, and kudos to them. it does depend on what your style is. I just can't help but think of younger teens and preteens that just look obnoxious.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually wear very bright clothing to begin with. Orange is my fave color so I have a lot of that XD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Orange is my favorite color too. I wanna get an orange collar from CF so bad but I'm poor and I'm still a closet fur, it would be pretty awkward to just go through everyday life and have people question me like crazy


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Dude, I wore camo shorts over spongebob pj pants with gir tshirts, a purple collar, and a sheepdog purse/bookbag. 

So, don't worry about it X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Dude, I wore camo shorts over spongebob pj pants with gir tshirts, a purple collar, and a sheepdog purse/bookbag.
> 
> So, don't worry about it X3



Yet people probably expect that from you as you've broken the ice and told people about it. If I were to wear a collar I would probably hide it so people don't question me.


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

I told no one about anything. I just showed up one day like that. Granted I wore the collar all the time but IF people asked I just told them I liked to wear it. 
Within my group of friends we associated animals with eachother but no one else knew this. They just thought it was our fave animal


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2010)

I just want a nice thick collar.


----------



## Willow (Feb 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> I just want a nice thick collar.


I would probably wear a collar around my house or in bed


----------



## Sarlune (Feb 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> I just want a nice thick collar.



Go to walmart and get the ones for the large dogs lol

Do you mean thick as in the width or the overall thickness? I got my fave collar from a comic con and its pretty thick overall. Not very wide though.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2010)

Geek said:


> I just want a nice thick collar.


 
My collar is really thick. :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 28, 2010)

leon said:


> My collar is really thick. :3


*Mine too with spikes. :3*


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine's sort of narrow and not thick, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't wear one, but do find them to be sexy.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Feb 28, 2010)

HA. Yes they are


----------



## Xeans (Mar 1, 2010)

Yes, sheerly as a decorative piece though. Any potential bondage aspects kind of creep me out


----------



## Willow (Mar 1, 2010)

Bondage is sexy~ murr


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

I wanna wear a cowbell.


----------



## Bando (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I wanna wear a cowbell.



Needs MOAR cosbell in this here fandom :3


----------



## Fay V (Mar 1, 2010)

my collar used to have jingly bells, unfortunately they had nickle and I am allergic T.T
However my fursuit one has a giant silver bell attached 

And for those worried about going in public with collars I will say not to worry too much. like I said I wear mine all the time, I've been complimented, I've had people ask where my "cool collar" is if I take it off for a few days. if you just wear it and act like it's just another piece of jewelry people may ask at first, they may joke about it, but if you just wear it like it's no big deal they will forget it and move on.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

I totally would if I knew at least one other person that did.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 1, 2010)

myeah that's the hard part. when I first started my BF also wore one so we would just hang out. It was amusing that a friend of ours became accustomed to it. He complained we were disrupting his concept of normal.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not sure why I want to wear one, I just do. 

Then again, I'm not really sure why I'm a furry to begin with, so hey. 

I guess it just sounds like it would look cool (I have never seen anyone with a collar... well, not that I can remember)


----------



## Fay V (Mar 1, 2010)

not sure why you need much of a reason. I wear a ring on my hand for no particular reason. I wear my collar because I can. it's just a thing.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 1, 2010)

You know how would you even go about wearing a cowbell in public?


----------



## Melkor (Mar 1, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Needs MOAR cosbell in this here fandom :3



Lol , I was so going to say that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know how would you even go about wearing a cowbell in public?


Furries with cowbells can't suprise buttsex because the bells make too much noise.
They can't ninja either.
They are only going to get laughed at.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2010)

I tried those collars like I said i would....they were too big for me : (


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I tried those collars like I said i would....they were too big for me : (




*Has the sudden and hilariously absurd image of a guy trying on dog collars in a store. *


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 3, 2010)

At Petco... I can't even think about someone doing that there.


----------



## Willow (Mar 3, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> *Has the sudden and hilariously absurd image of a guy trying on dog collars in a store. *


They were over at my aunt's house...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They were over at my aunt's house...



note to self, stay away from aunt's house...


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 3, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Okay to be fair some people can pull that off, and kudos to them. it does depend on what your style is. I just can't help but think of younger teens and preteens that just look obnoxious.


 

I have one and I'm a teen- it looks great on me.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I tried those collars like I said i would....they were too big for me : (


 
Go to a store, try on ones that are roughly 16 inches for girls (plus or minus), prolly 20 for boys, plus or minus.

Mine's a 16.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

i barrow my dogs collar all the time  but its a shock collar


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

No. Hell fucking no. You couldn't pay me to wear one of those in public.


----------



## Bunzi (Mar 3, 2010)

shock collars arent as good  and if u do try it make sure u have the remote.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 3, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> No. Hell fucking no. You couldn't pay me to wear one of those in public.




Lol, the reactions you get make it all the worth while. Ive been wearing mine to school all this week  and its been fun times...Fun times indeed


----------



## Insidious_Christmas (Mar 3, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol, the reactions you get make it all the worth while. Ive been wearing mine to school all this week  and its been fun times...Fun times indeed


People already think I'm weird enough without a collar around my neck.


----------



## nek0chan (Mar 9, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> shock collars arent as good  and if u do try it make sure u have the remote.



haha, someone i know from middle school's younger brother took one off the dog and put it on. the dog realized the shocker was off and started digging some flowers which led to the kid being shocked continuously at max power for some while.

thats why you always have the remote


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 9, 2010)

Bunzi said:


> shock collars arent as good  and if u do try it make sure u have the remote.


They are indeed not good, but shock cuffs would be great for running criminals.


----------



## LeonJpup (Mar 9, 2010)

I have one and wear it some tims


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Foxes don't wear collars.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> People already think I'm weird enough without a collar around my neck.


Being weird is fun though :3



Bunzi said:


> i barrow my dogs collar all the time  but its a shock collar


I hurt myself on a shock collar. It was very awkward. But I wasn't wearing it



Unsilenced said:


> *Has the sudden and hilariously absurd image of a guy trying on dog collars in a store. *


*giggles* I SOOOOO wanna see that XD


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Foxes don't wear collars.



I saw one on youtube that did. He was a pet though


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> I saw one on youtube that did. He was a pet though



I've seen him too, but I aint' no pet, I'm wild and free.


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I've seen him too, but I aint' no pet, I'm wild and free.


Are you still petable? 
I've never seen a fox up close while it was alive. I saw one about 50ft away running across the road. XP


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 9, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> Are you still petable?
> I've never seen a fox up close while it was alive. I saw one about 50ft away running across the road. XP



You pet me and I'll bite you *bares sharp teeth*


----------



## Conker (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting another one :3 I rather like my first one though I don't wear it anymore. Perhaps a different colored one that is slightly smaller would be a good way to go.

I dunno. I get mixed reactions from efriends and zero reactions from RL people


----------



## Sarlune (Mar 9, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You pet me and I'll bite you *bares sharp teeth*


*whimpers* Oh fine


Conker said:


> I'm thinking of getting another one :3 I rather like my first one though I don't wear it anymore. Perhaps a different colored one that is slightly smaller would be a good way to go.
> 
> I dunno. I get mixed reactions from efriends and zero reactions from RL people


RL people are dumb nuts. But get whatever you want. 
But heres a site that you can make your own.


----------



## Leon (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Mar 9, 2010)

I own three that fit. Two are medium-breed, one dark green, one black; the third is for large-breed, so it doesn't fit as snugly, but it's neon orange and has a reflective strip on it.  It looks glorious in blacklight.

For most people, I imagine the medium-breed size is the right size, so you don't have to look like "that guy" trying on collars in a pet store. XD


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 9, 2010)

Insidious_Christmas said:


> People already think I'm weird enough without a collar around my neck.



Exactly why i wear it, im weird enough already so it shouldnt change at all. People get used to it, i wear it everyday now and no one has said anything cept friends, or even really look at it. Its really no big deal


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Foxes don't wear collars.


Unless they are dumb or pet. C'mon, wear one, it will make you full blown.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd say they're nice to look at on other people, but I imagine they would be too uncomfortable for me to wear.


----------



## Tetragnostica (Mar 10, 2010)

I wear one when not in the lab or performing duties as a TA.  That would get me stared at in ways I do not wish to comprehend.


----------



## Conker (Mar 10, 2010)

Sarlune said:


> *whimpers* Oh fine
> 
> RL people are dumb nuts. But get whatever you want.
> But heres a site that you can make your own.


They are "dumb nuts" which is why it's surprising that nobody cared.

And that's the site I got my first one from


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 10, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Foxes don't wear collars.


 

I am a fox and I wear a collar. I just do it because the collar is something I can wear everywhere and looks good on me. And, I work hard to fit in and feel bound by society, so in a  way it also represents that.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 10, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> collars are for fags.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> I am a fox and I wear a collar. I just do it because the collar is something I can wear everywhere and looks good on me. And, I work hard to fit in and feel bound by society, so in a way it also represents that.


 there are other ways to feel bound by society.... wear a tie!


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there are other ways to feel bound by society.... wear a tie!



As a fan of suits and formal attire, I object to this tie-ist statement! >:[

Plus Fender the Furaffinty mascot wears a tie and do you really think he's 'bound by society'?


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (Mar 10, 2010)

If anything goes around my neck, it will be sporting the Aunt Jemimah logo.
That's the extent of what I'm willing to wear around my neck.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> As a fan of suits and formal attire, I object to this tie-ist statement! >:[
> 
> Plus Fender the Furaffinty mascot wears a tie and do you really think he's 'bound by society'?


 hey i wear suits all the time!  its just been known as a symbol of giving in to the man wearing a tie!

that fur-thing on the top of the site had a name? 0_o


----------



## Browder (Mar 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> hey i wear suits all the time!  its just been known as a symbol of giving in to the man wearing a tie!
> 
> that fur-thing on the top of the site had a name? 0_o



The trick is to _be_ The Man. To do that you need to look well dressed.

And yes, the mascot has a name.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 10, 2010)

Browder said:


> The trick is to _be_ The Man. To do that you need to look well dressed.
> 
> And yes, the mascot has a name.


 Well being im only 15 i cant rly BE the man....  not yet at least.... X3

ah well ill remember the name then!  it shall be usefull for future jokes/trolling ^^


----------



## Sumi (Mar 11, 2010)

Yeah, I have one... I wear it all the time! Like everyday o0o. Come to think of it, the other day someone at my school saw it and grabbed it while I was wearing it, half way choking me to see if it was a dog collar. Then she was all ' Why are you wearing a dog collar?!' And I was all... ' I wanna be different >:3' She laughed, it was great.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

I have one. Kinda... It's just a woven yarn necklace that's tight to my neck. Everyone who notices it calls it a collar, so it's a collar, I guess.


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 11, 2010)

I can't get one cuz im in my mom's house and She'd realize. I try on my dogs all the time though and love it. I wish I had my own. It would probably be blue with a golden bone tag since I'm German Shepard.


----------



## Umbreon (Mar 11, 2010)

I stole mine from my dog. It's red with bells. ^.^ I used to wear it rarely, mostly on Halloween when no one would care, but now I's got a mate and I feel compelled to wear it more often.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Does anyone else see a random spike in the number of females in the forum all the sudden? These two lucky ladies are two fine examples. (Woah, wait I'm flirtatious towards women O_O)


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does anyone else see a random spike in the number of females in the forum all the sudden? These two lucky ladies are two fine examples. (Woah, wait I'm flirtatious towards women O_O)


Yeah I noticed that too. And yeah. Scotty saying that to a FEMALE!? ALMOST unheard of... ^^


----------



## Umbreon (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm lucky now? How did that happen? Wait... found FAF, got a mate...dear lord, the world is ending! RUN FOR YOUR FURRY BUTTS! XD


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Does anyone else see a random spike in the number of females in the forum all the sudden? These two lucky ladies are two fine examples. (Woah, wait I'm flirtatious towards women O_O)



Haha! I've actually noticed it too just because I used to lurk this place before I actually joined.
Good, this place needs some girls to keep you guys under control! :mrgreen:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Umbreon said:


> I'm lucky now? How did that happen? Wait... found FAF, got a mate...dear lord, the world is ending! RUN FOR YOUR FURRY BUTTS! XD



Hehe, quite the optimist aren't we.


----------



## Seriman (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> Haha! I've actually noticed it too just because I used to lurk this place before I actually joined.
> Good, this place needs some girls to keep you guys under control! :mrgreen:


Awwwww! I still want to run freeeeee.


----------



## Umbreon (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, quite the optimist aren't we.


I try. Seriously though, I fear for the board with all the good things that have been happening to me lately.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> Haha! I've actually noticed it too just because I used to lurk this place before I actually joined.
> Good, this place needs some girls to keep you guys under control! :mrgreen:



Hehe, we're too roudy to keep under control. In the end, 90% of us are all crazed sex fiends but hide under a shy and/or seemingly normal self.


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Hehe, we're too roudy to keep under control. In the end, 90% of us are all crazed sex fiends but hide under a shy and/or seemingly normal self.



So sad but so very true.  I'm outnumbered.


----------



## Umbreon (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll help out. A few shadow-balls to the snouts should get everyone in line.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> So sad but so very true.  I'm outnumbered.



Don't be sad, get glad (press and seal)!

Sure, there may be more males than females but almost all the females in the fandom are awesome, so far you're fulfilling that role.


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Don't be sad, get glad (press and seal)!
> 
> Sure, there may be more males than females but almost all the females in the fandom are awesome, so far you're fulfilling that role.



D'aww, thanks. 8D

In the last forum I joined though all the women were sluts.
This place seems to be better so far.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 11, 2010)

Koco said:


> D'aww, thanks. 8D
> 
> In the last forum I joined though all the women were sluts.
> This place seems to be better so far.



I've yet to meet any sluts besides myself ^__^

Just about every male here is a slut. (Not really, but I could point them out but I'm nice and won't do such a thing.)


----------



## Koco (Mar 11, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I've yet to meet any sluts besides myself ^__^
> 
> Just about every male here is a slut. (Not really, but I could point them out but I'm nice and won't do such a thing.)



Hahaha, no need. It's not too hard to figure out who's who once you've lurked long enough. x)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 11, 2010)

Wear a collar? Eh no. That would be really weird. I am my own master!


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wear a collar? Eh no. That would be really weird. I am my own master!



I don't have a master either but i still wear it, its not like its the first thing people notice xD took my best friend i see everyday 4 days to finally notice


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I don't have a master either but i still wear it, its not like its the first thing people notice xD took my best friend i see everyday 4 days to finally notice



By saying you don't have a master you mean that you want or _need_ a master to relieve your social needs. What kind of relationship are you seeking if you want or need a master?  I can't say it's very educational to show people you are wearing a collar, but that might be fun, cute and a source for jokes.
Have fun.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Totally getting a collar in the future. Gosh, I'ma be such a huge furfag when I can...how to break it to the parents...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Totally getting a collar in the future. Gosh, I'ma be such a huge furfag when I can...how to break it to the parents...



Didn't tell your parents yet?

MAH BOY, I am dissapoint.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Didn't tell your parents yet?
> 
> MAH BOY, I am dissapoint.



How else am I suppose to tell my parents I'm a huge BI/gay who would jump on any signs of a "real anthropomorphic dog" at the sight.....

Besides, I'm not fully committed, I'll tell them once i know for sure that there's no going back.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> How else am I suppose to tell my parents I'm a huge BI/gay who would jump on any signs of a "real anthropomorphic dog" at the sight.....
> 
> Besides, I'm not fully committed, I'll tell them once i know for sure that there's no going back.


You are a huge Bicycle/Gay? I didn't know that.. Well then, try to tell them you are a tree hugger and you work towards protecting animals and so you look at animals as people as if they had feelings.

Not fully committed = furry ba'aron

ba'aron = closet in hebrew


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> By saying you don't have a master you mean that you want or _need_ a master to relieve your social needs. What kind of relationship are you seeking if you want or need a master?  I can't say it's very educational to show people you are wearing a collar, but that might be fun, cute and a source for jokes.
> Have fun.



I wear it as a symbol of ownership, i like the thought and feeling of being "owned" but thats just me...Part could be that i never fit in anywhere >_> Dunno.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Totally getting a collar in the future. Gosh, I'ma be such a huge furfag when I can...how to break it to the parents...



Just hump their legs. That way it it isn't that big of a surprise!


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

You dont have to come out of the closet, its a hobby >_> Just leave the yiff portion out of it when you do tell em


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> I wear it as a symbol of ownership, i like the thought and feeling of being "owned" but thats just me...Part could be that i never fit in anywhere >_> Dunno.


I think that is called BDSM but that might not be your call.
The only feeling I like is a flow. Nothing particularly. 
By liking the feeling you want to be owned, you mean you can't take care of yourself alone? Or do you want to be loved without needing to be at the same level? It might degrade your mind one day, but I support.
Tell me.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2010)

My boyfriend could use a nice black one. :V


----------



## Garreth (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> You dont have to come out of the closet, its a hobby >_> Just leave the yiff portion out of it when you do tell em



If you leave out the yiff, then what are you suppose to tell them?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> My boyfriend could use a nice black one. :V



Now I roll in american money because you thought of your boyfriend in collar naughty naughty :3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Now I roll in american money because you thought of your boyfriend in collar naughty naughty :3



Collar--and leash. Matching. :3


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I think that is called BDSM but that might not be your call.
> The only feeling I like is a flow. Nothing particularly.
> By liking the feeling you want to be owned, you mean you can't take care of yourself alone? Or do you want to be loved without needing to be at the same level? It might degrade your mind one day, but I support.
> Tell me.



Neither, for once i feel like i actually "belong" I was and still am the odd ball people generally dont want to talk to so that might kinda play into why i like to belong, I'm no psychiatrist so who knows. I hate being a moocher, if im sounding like one thats not my intention. I do like the whole BDSM thing but its not a must in a relationship for me atleast


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Collar--and leash. Matching. :3


Do it to him and tie him to a bed while blocking his movement and speech then hump him in the ass and show yiff to him :3


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Neither, for once i feel like i actually "belong" I was and still am the odd ball people generally dont want to talk to so that might kinda play into why i like to belong, I'm no psychiatrist so who knows. I hate being a moocher, if im sounding like one thats not my intention. I do like the whole BDSM thing but its not a must in a relationship for me atleast


I see.
I am an odd ball gatherer so it doesn't hurt me.
You sure like to belong to people, I can't really understand it. Even as the opposite side. It is sure to be no need. As in belonging to people, do you see yourself just as a person that belongs to another, or a pet or slave?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I see.
> I am an odd ball gatherer so it doesn't hurt me.
> You sure like to belong to people, I can't really understand it. Even as the opposite side. It is sure to be no need. As in belonging to people, do you see yourself just as a person that belongs to another, or a pet or slave?



There are leaders and there are followers.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Do it to him and tie him to a bed while blocking his movement and speech then hump him in the ass and show yiff to him :3



Yiff has no place in our bedroom. We make our own. :3

And black would look adorable with his bright red hair. I swear you could light him up and nobody would ever know the difference.

ISN'T THAT RIGHT POST-STALKER.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I see.
> I am an odd ball gatherer so it doesn't hurt me.
> You sure like to belong to people, I can't really understand it. Even as the opposite side. It is sure to be no need. As in belonging to people, do you see yourself just as a person that belongs to another, or a pet or slave?



Person that belongs to another. I cant really do myself justice here, its hard to explain.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Person that belongs to another. I cant really do myself justice here, its hard to explain.



Maybe just a since of belonging? Somewhere where others won't judge you harshly?


----------



## Estidel (Mar 12, 2010)

FFF you caught me, but to be fair you told me that you were posting first. My hair isn't that red, it's a subtle shade of orange. 

I'm just glad I get a black collar and not something like magenta.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Maybe just a since of belonging? Somewhere where others won't judge you harshly?



Possibly be it, ive always had a fear of being judges by others until i started to get older and realized it doesnt matter. As for the sense of belonging thats what im trying to say in a nutshell


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Person that belongs to another. I cant really do myself justice here, its hard to explain.


Sounds like S&M or slave and master, you're also submissive, meaning you want to be owned.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> There are leaders and there are followers.



I am not a follower and not a leader. I am a self willed not ready not served team worker to go in the furture. In other words I am a team worker with no team. 





BlueberriHusky said:


> Yiff has no place in our bedroom. We make our own. :3
> 
> And black would look adorable with his bright red hair. I swear you could light him up and nobody would ever know the difference.
> 
> ISN'T THAT RIGHT POST-STALKER.


I hope you don't make too much sound :3
Have fun with him, I have nothing too smart to say about it.



Wulfe said:


> Person that belongs to another. I cant really do myself justice here, its hard to explain.


If it's hard to explain, I won't push it from you. I just want to know.



HAXX said:


> Maybe just a since of belonging? Somewhere where others won't judge you harshly?



Maybe.

A place with no worries and problems, where you get love without needing to undergo quarrels and fight.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds like S&M or slave and master, you're also submissive, meaning you want to be owned.



oh bby thats kinky


----------



## Liam (Mar 12, 2010)

New question, does anyone here wear shock collars?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Possibly be it, ive always had a fear of being judges by others until i started to get older and realized it doesnt matter. As for the sense of belonging thats what im trying to say in a nutshell



By a nutshell do you mean that it's hard to touch your personality and heart? Or that you are just a bit of insane or lonely?



Estidel said:


> FFF you caught me, but to be fair you told me that you were posting first. My hair isn't that red, it's a subtle shade of orange.
> 
> I'm just glad I get a black collar and not something like magenta.


Who are you



leon said:


> Sounds like S&M or slave and master, you're also submissive, meaning you want to be owned.


Sounds like a P&M, Pet and master - though it is not a must. A person that wants no worries.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> Sounds like S&M or slave and master, you're *also submissive*, meaning you want to be owned.



That much i know =P


----------



## Leon (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> That much i know =P


 
AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

leon said:


> AND KNOWING IS HALF THE BATTLE!!!



He would know. It took me a few hours to break him down! :twisted:


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

HAXX said:


> He would know. It took me a few hours to break him down! :twisted:



Lol ive known i was a sub for quite sometime actually, but i will say i learned some stuff bout my self to day. I g2g >_< be back later


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> That much i know =P


Submissive is alright.


Wulfe said:


> Lol ive known i was a sub for quite sometime actually, but i will say i learned some stuff bout my self to day. I g2g >_< be back later


Goodbye wulfe
How old are you to be a sub?


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

Im 17, known for bout a year


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyway, I think this all points back to expression and personality. Wulfe seems to be a follower, and his way of expressing it might to be wearing a collar. It is a concept in which everyone fully understands as mankind's best friend is the collared and loyal follower.

Me on the other hand, would never wear a collar. No sir.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah...never been much for a leader id rather follow. I actually ordered a new collar today from collarfactory <3 5-7 business days to ship...Im gonna die!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Yeah...never been much for a leader id rather follow. I actually ordered a new collar today from collarfactory <3 5-7 business days to ship...Im gonna die!



Lucky pooch, mind describing it and/or posting pics when you get it ?


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 13, 2010)

http://collarfactory.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4132&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 very bottom of the page looks similar to that, i got silver instead of the black metal


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Yeah...never been much for a leader id rather follow. I actually ordered a new collar today from collarfactory <3 5-7 business days to ship...Im gonna die!



quick pup!
to the mailman's lair!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> http://collarfactory.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4132&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0 very bottom of the page looks similar to that, i got silver instead of the black metal



FFFFFFF there are sites for collars. Are these human or animal collars?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FFFFFFF there are sites for collars. Are these human or animal collars?



i believe it's for humans, but i guess it could be used for some dogs.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> FFFFFFF there are sites for collars. Are these human or animal collars?


They look like hyooman collars


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> They look like hyooman collars



O_O
i eat hyoomans for breakfast!


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

This thread is still living??


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> i eat hyoomans for breakfast!


I like the soul better


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i believe it's for humans, but i guess it could be used for some dogs.



I see.



WillowWulf said:


> They look like hyooman collars



DON'T SAY THAT WORD YOU INHUMAN BEING!
As long as people who believe they are animals don't say "Hyoomans" or "Hyoomans suck" I am fine with it. They can roll happily below my legs and lick them.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread is still living??



hellz yeah!



WillowWulf said:


> I like the soul better



soul is tasty, but blood and flesh are more filling... 



CynicalCirno said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## lowkey (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hellz yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i want to eat rare flesh now. mmmmm.


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> DON'T SAY THAT WORD YOU INHUMAN BEING!
> As long as people who believe they are animals don't say "Hyoomans" or "Hyoomans suck" I am fine with it. They can roll happily below my legs and lick them.


I rarely use "hyooman"


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

lowkey said:


> i want to eat rare flesh now. mmmmm.



soooooo delicious! :3


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I rarely use "hyooman"



ditto, only use it when it seems nessisary


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> soul is tasty, but blood and flesh are more filling...


I'll eat anything though, but I need souls...


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ditto, only use it when it seems nessisary


It seemed necessary at this time


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll eat anything though, but I need souls...



and i need meat! RAWR!

*nibbles on your arm*


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and i need meat! RAWR!
> 
> *nibbles on your arm*


O__O'


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> O__O'



nomnomnom!

mmm...
delicious! :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nomnomnom!
> 
> mmm...
> delicious! :3


You just ate Kid and Soul


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I rarely use "hyooman"



Never use it.
Never deny the fact that you are a human.
The smartest and the most advanced being.
Also the most reckless, violent and badly.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You just ate Kid and Soul



and they were delicious. :3

and now i'm full!


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Never deny the fact that you are a human


I don't think I did...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *I don't* I did...



i say ditto to the bold part.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't I did...





Krasl said:


> i say ditto to the bold part.




You two sure like OTL-|


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You two sure like OTL-|



can you unabbreviate that plz?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> can you unabbreviate that plz?



What does OTL look like?

And what does -| look like.

Answer is -

OTL = person on floor while -| is a standing penis person


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think I did...


Fix'd



Krasl said:


> i say ditto to the bold part.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What does OTL look like?
> 
> And what does -| look like.
> 
> ...



lol, oh, now i see it.
just add boobs to the OTL and it shall be likable. ^^


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What does OTL look like?
> 
> And what does -| look like.
> 
> ...


I've seen it done OTZ before too...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've seen it done OTZ before too...



they both look realistic, sort of.
lol


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

For you boobie people
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF7cbKMJ-rg


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You two sure like OTL-|





CynicalCirno said:


> What does OTL look like?
> 
> And what does -| look like.
> 
> ...


And exactly what are you implying hmmm?


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> For you boobie people
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dF7cbKMJ-rg



ROFL!!!


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And exactly what are you implying hmmm?



...i think he thinks we like to take it up teh butt...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And exactly what are you implying hmmm?


V


Krasl said:


> ...i think he thinks we like to take it up teh butt...



And.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUtc5Q7hCjs



Krasl said:


> ROFL!!!



Yes


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...i think he thinks we like to take it up teh butt...


Ah...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> V
> 
> 
> And.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUtc5Q7hCjs
> ...



lol, nice video.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Ah...



If not butts then what do you like?


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If not butts then what do you like?



Dick.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If not butts then what do you like?



BOOBIES!!
TITTIES!!!!
KNOCKERS!!!
HOOTERS!!!
FUNBAGS!!!!
CHESTMEAT!!!
TAAAAAAATAAAAAAAAZZZZ!!!!


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> BOOBIES!!
> TITTIES!!!!
> KNOCKERS!!!
> HOOTERS!!!
> ...



You forgot meat balloons.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You forgot meat balloons.



damn, i did...
crap...


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You forgot meat balloons.


And chesticles...


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And chesticles...



...sweater meters...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Dick.


How much do you like it?


Krasl said:


> BOOBIES!!
> TITTIES!!!!
> KNOCKERS!!!
> HOOTERS!!!
> ...


what


BlueberriHusky said:


> You forgot meat balloons.



And tanks


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How much do you like it?
> 
> what
> 
> ...



lol, tis what i like ^^


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How much do you like it?



Like I like clam-smashing.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like I like clam-smashing.



omg, that's a lot! OoO


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 13, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like I like clam-smashing.



Tell me about clam smashing.

Also I have never seen an otter here, but I heard that my friend saw a ichneumon at noon walking near my city's ending. The weasels and the lutras here are getting extint.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 13, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You just ate Kid and Soul



One less trouble maker then.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> The weasels and the lutras here are getting extint.



noooo!



RandyDarkshade said:


> One less trouble maker then.



lol


----------



## vampyrknight (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't have a collar yet but Id really like one fingers crossed i get one for my birthday ^.^


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

vampyrknight said:


> I don't have a collar yet but Id really like one fingers crossed i get one for my birthday ^.^



good luck with that!
i wish i could get one!


----------



## Keybearer (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep, only wear it in private though. Tis very comfy >.>


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Keybearer said:


> Yep, only wear it in private though. Tis very comfy >.>



...lucky...


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 13, 2010)

Just order one? I just told my mom, and she was cool with it


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Just order one? I just told my mom, and she was cool with it



don't wanna tell my parents...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> don't wanna tell my parents...



Chicken.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Chicken.



nope, wolf ^^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> nope, wolf ^^



Not what I meant.


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Not what I meant.



i know what you meant, just tried to make a joke out of it. ^_^


----------



## Liam (Mar 13, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i know what you meant, just tried to make a joke out of it. ^_^


How about coward yellow dog?

Because yellow means cowardice and the wolf is like a dog.


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 13, 2010)

Go to a local bank and get a money order then if you want the cash, and if its something you really want. I had one before my parents knew and it was a pain in the ass taking it off and on, so it was well worth it to tell them


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Liam said:


> How about coward yellow dog?
> 
> Because yellow means cowardice and the wolf is like a dog.



lol, i don't think so, but nice try!



Wulfe said:


> Go to a local bank and get a money order then if you want the cash, and if its something you really want. I had one before my parents knew and it was a pain in the ass taking it off and on, so it was well worth it to tell them



hm, interesting!


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 13, 2010)

Its most definitely worth the trouble i will say that. Id look into it if i were you


----------



## Krasl (Mar 13, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Its most definitely worth the trouble i will say that. Id look into it if i were you



i'll probably just try and sneak to a petsmart or something...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Just order one? I just told my mom, and she was cool with it


"Hey, mom, would you care if I wore a collar"
"what ah okay I don't care about anything"
"Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii"


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol she didn't care as long as it didn't have spikes on it, she knows very well why i wear it >_>


----------



## Straydirewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a collar, hehe, i have a pic of it on my Facebook . And i love it!


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 14, 2010)

neither do lions,I hear they are very unfomfortable


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd wear one to a furry convention, but it's questionable if I'd wear it anywhere else ('specially school).


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Mar 14, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'd wear one to a furry convention, but it's questionable if I'd wear it anywhere else ('specially school).



Me too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

The only thing I will wear for a furry convention is a riot shield.
Though, it would be interesting to go there and meet people - probably will happen only in the furture. Good thing I am getting a key for it.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

Hmm... Furry convention is definitely the only time I'd wear one. Even then, it's a maybe.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hmm... Furry convention is definitely the only time I'd wear one. Even then, it's a maybe.



Does it embarras you?
I think I will look like a gay biker or a slave in a BDSM relationship if I will wear a collar. Then I'd be gay biker emo and choke myself while making animal noises in a furry convention while being tied to a tree and raped by a dom.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Does it embarras you?
> I think I will look like a gay biker or a slave in a BDSM relationship if I will wear a collar. Then I'd be gay biker emo and choke myself while making animal noises in a furry convention while being tied to a tree and raped by a dom.



It does sound kind of embarrassing. I'm nobody's pet. :V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It does sound kind of embarrassing. I'm nobody's pet. :V



Some people are in need for that kinds of relationships for some reasons.
I will never be someone's pet, but I think I will survive being in that kind of relationship without being evil like PETA is.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Some people are in need for that kinds of relationships for some reasons.
> I will never be someone's pet, but I think I will survive being in that kind of relationship without being evil like PETA is.



I know. It's just not my thing.

What about PETA now? Crazy bastards.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I know. It's just not my thing.
> 
> What about PETA now? Crazy bastards.



Not my thing as well.
PETA sounds like Pita, a middle eastern kind of bread.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 14, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Not my thing as well.
> PETA sounds like Pita, a middle eastern kind of bread.



I love pita! :V


----------



## Mufasa's_Boy (Mar 14, 2010)

I wear a collar all the time and no one n my house has a problem with it. I love my collar, its quite comfortable and I like how it looks on me


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 14, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I love pita! :V







Mufasa's_Boy said:


> I wear a collar all the time and no one n my house has a problem with it. I love my collar, its quite comfortable and I like how it looks on me



Really?
If I saw one wears a collar I'd probably comment. With other accecories I will be like :O and very happy.


----------



## Blitz-Runner (Mar 15, 2010)

Do I have one? No. If I did, would I wear it? Probably. In public? Nope. Not unless I was at a con or summat like that. My girl has been saying that she's going to get me one for my birthday, but that's more of a joking reference to the fact that she completely owns me, and I am essentially her big pet wolf >.< We'll see how she reacts if I start to wear it regularly. She'll probably have a chuckle about it. And with that, Thread-Back-On-Topic Man, awaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! -crash-


----------



## moojlet (Mar 15, 2010)

i dont have a collar yet but muh boyfriend lets me wear his sometimes. he said he'll get me one soon :3


----------



## Wulfe (Mar 15, 2010)

Lol whats with all the hate for wearing collars T_T People generally dont notice or care....


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 15, 2010)

I luffles all my collars. Each one is just as grrrrate as the next. ^_^ If anyone wants to see them, i will be happy to point you to my facebook name. Though my big collar may make most of you go either 'Awwww' or 'Eeeeeep' or even 'How the heck / why the heck do you wear that?' Collars are sooooo cuuuuute. ^\_/^


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 15, 2010)

sanguine666 said:


> I luffles all my collars. Each one is just as grrrrate as the next. ^_^ If anyone wants to see them, i will be happy to point you to my facebook name. Though my big collar may make most of you go either 'Awwww' or 'Eeeeeep' or even 'How the heck / why the heck do you wear that?' Collars are sooooo cuuuuute. ^\_/^



Yes I want to see and I has facebaga so okay.


----------



## Liam (Mar 15, 2010)

Wulfe said:


> Lol whats with all the hate for wearing collars T_T People generally dont notice or care....


It's so true that even goths wear them occasionally!


----------



## MattyK (Mar 15, 2010)

Meh, don't own one, and probably not gonna look into owning one until I either get out of my Father's residence, or mah bro, DragonX drags me off and buys me one or some crazy shit for my birthday >.>;


Also; on that subject, I passed some Girl on the way to college a few days ago... She was wearing a studded collar, and she didn't even look gothic. o.o
...Think I just found the Cheltenham Campus Furs...



sanguine666 said:


> I luffles all my collars. Each one is just as grrrrate as the next. ^_^ If anyone wants to see them, i will be happy to point you to my facebook name. Though my big collar may make most of you go either 'Awwww' or 'Eeeeeep' or even 'How the heck / why the heck do you wear that?' Collars are sooooo cuuuuute. ^\_/^


 
...Erm, sure? o.o
Would be advisable to send it over PM... And aren't massively oversized collars a Hardblush Reference?(Atleast, for me... >.>; )


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Mar 15, 2010)

I wore one almost every day for the past 2 years or so. Don't wear it any more though.


----------



## Tundru (Mar 15, 2010)

I have one but I only wear it to furmeets.


----------



## Conker (Mar 15, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> neither do lions,I hear they are very unfomfortable


You heard wrong :V or you heard from someone who has a shitty collar.

Mine is quite comfortable. Though a bit scratchy in the summer. I need one for the warmer months.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 15, 2010)

MattyK said:


> Meh, don't own one, and probably not gonna look into owning one until I either get out of my Father's residence, or mah bro, DragonX drags me off and buys me one or some crazy shit for my birthday >.>;
> 
> 
> Also; on that subject, I passed some Girl on the way to college a few days ago... She was wearing a studded collar, and she didn't even look gothic. o.o
> ...


... You don't need to look like a goth to appreciate the look of a studded collar, or be a furfag.


----------



## Guenwhyvar (Mar 16, 2010)

I give a collar only to my regular puppies. My main pup has been wearing his collar for nearly 8 years now (usually under his clothes when he goes outside).


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 16, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> ... You don't need to look like a goth to appreciate the look of a studded collar, or be a furfag.


GIRUGAMESH
^
The guy that said it was goth
really


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

In class someone did a speech how to look goth, and under accessories they had "collars". Everyone looked at me. And then after the whole list, the clas just turned at me and stared like I was goth. (maybe a little okay?!) and I was just itching to say, "NO collars don't make you goth they make you look like a furfag."


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Moonfall The Fox said:


> In class someone did a speech how to look goth, and under accessories they had "collars". Everyone looked at me. And then after the whole list, the clas just turned at me and stared like I was goth. (maybe a little okay?!) and I was just itching to say, "NO collars don't make you goth they make you look like a furfag."


Must be awkward.
I never saw a goth before so I can't tell.
Neither a furfaggot, a troll, an emo or a hippie.

Why would someone do a speech on that? Why did you wear a collar at class? Are you a pet?


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Personally I find wearing a color to be a bit weird, but then again so is being a furry to start with so... Live and let live.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 17, 2010)

Collars are so cute ^_^ even cuter when made for fursuits. Collars are sort of a lil hobby i once got into before i started making fur-stuff ^_^


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

My partner just got me a new collar yesterday, and I'm more touched than if she'd gotten me a ring. xD The one she got me (5 years ago...) that I never take off is a very subdued brown leather collar with identifying dog tags, but this one's a heavy-duty thick black leather dog collar with spikes. Prompted by a conversation we had that I was almost "too subby" even for my own tastes. xD

_Way_ too flashy to wear in public (I'm definitely not that style; my simple brown leather collar is weird enough, thanks), but fun for special occasions. ;D

...What is it about wearing a collar that makes me feel special?  I'm such a masochist.  :X


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't worry Nylak. I don't have a collar as I feel too special at the though of even wearing one although I'm most certainly going to get one soon.


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak, aren't you a little creeped out that someone you're _dating_ got you a collar? Once you start getting dog accessories than you _know_ that you're the bitch in the relationship.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Nylak, aren't you a little creeped out that someone you're _dating_ got you a collar? Once you start getting dog accessories than you _know_ that you're the bitch in the relationship.


 
No, I know I am. That's not really a secret. xD She openly told me when she got me my daily-wear collar that she got it for me as a sign of possession, and I was not to take it off. The ID tags have her name, address and phone number on them and everything, so "if I screw someone else they know who I belong to," to use pretty much her exact phrase.

I don't mind it. *shrugs.* We have a very open relationship, so the sentiment is actually kind of nice.

Then again, I'm a freak.  So.  You know.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Kinky, like the idea though.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then again, I'm a freak. So. You know.


 
You might change it from "superfreak" to "sexyfreak". ;D


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> You might change it from "superfreak" to "sexyfreak". ;D




Seconded ^_^


----------



## Rampa (Mar 18, 2010)

I associate collars in master/slave-roles in S/M+BNDG play(or even lifestyle) so nu-uh.


----------



## JDFox (Mar 18, 2010)

I wore a shock collar once before, does that count?

Actual opinion, collars are for dogs and cats, not for meh.


----------



## Uro (Mar 18, 2010)

Necro much?


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, My colar Ladies and Gentlemen


----------



## Willow (Mar 18, 2010)

Can we let this thread die already???


----------



## Conker (Mar 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Can we let this thread die already???


I don't see the point. Someone will just start another one later.

There really should be an "official Furry clothing/accessory" thread.


----------



## Mai Tai (Mar 18, 2010)

I've got one. A blue faux diamond studded one. :3 I only wear it when my bf/master orders me too, though I am looking for something I can wear out in public that can pass as plain jewelry.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mai Tai said:


> I've got one. A blue faux diamond studded one. :3 I only wear it when my bf/master orders me too, though I am looking for something I can wear out in public that can pass as plain jewelry.




Choke Chain ^\_/^
They are just as good as a necklace LoL


----------



## Mai Tai (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh cool! Thank you! I'll have to look into those. :3


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Mai Tai said:


> Oh cool! Thank you! I'll have to look into those. :3



And they are a hell of alot cheaper than collars ... but occasionally a pain to get on ( if you like them really tight ^\_/^ )


----------



## Mai Tai (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ I do like them a bit tight, but those do sound wonderful.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh they are and the best thing is ya can keep them on as ya sleep ^\_/^


----------



## Mai Tai (Mar 18, 2010)

Sweet! I'm always afraid of falling asleep in my collar. D: XD


----------



## WolfTailz (Apr 28, 2010)

Mai Tai said:


> Sweet! I'm always afraid of falling asleep in my collar. D: XD



I wouldn't be. I fall asleep in mine but when I wake up it is usually off... somehow... haha.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Why would you necro this shitty thread?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you necro this shitty thread?


'Cuz god hates furries.. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

footfoe said:


> You're just mad because a collar won't fit around your triple chin.


Goddamn, you're mean.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why would you necro this shitty thread?


Because necromancy is fun and great and wonderful right?


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

My boyfriend was thinking about getting me a collar. I pray to god it's not one with the 3 foot spikes or anything.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Because necromancy is fun and great and wonderful right?


Necromancers are badass. However thread necromancy is not. =[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

Faris said:


> My boyfriend was thinking about getting me a collar. I pray to god it's not one with the 3 foot spikes or anything.


I'd be embarrassed to be seen with that... gotta go for the five foot spikes. :V


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Necromancers are badass. However thread necromancy is not. =[


This is a true statement


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd be ashamed to be seen wearing a dog collar in public either way :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'd be embarrassed to be seen with that... gotta go for the five foot spikes. :V



Five foot spikes and rotating disco balls all around!


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd be ashamed to be seen wearing a dog collar in public either way :V



I wouldn't, as long as it isn't emo-studded or have foot-long spikes.

One of my furry friends wears one, and it really isn't that noticeable.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, this thread is still going on?


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Wow, this thread is still going on?


Not really, someone necro'd


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

giuz n e 1 wanz 2 b mai masterz n bui mez a collar!??!?!?!


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd be ashamed to be seen wearing a dog collar in public either way :V



This.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> giuz n e 1 wanz 2 b mai masterz n bui mez a collar!??!?!?!


waht?!


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Not really, someone necro'd



Why, I don't know.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Why, I don't know.


We'll never fully understand why people necro threads


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> We'll never fully understand why people necro threads



Necrophilia.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Necrophilia.



That's a good reason.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Necrophilia.


Meh, I really don't wanna fuck this thread though


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

You just reminded me of the furry necrophilia article on ED.... Thanks...


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just reminded me of the furry necrophilia article on ED.... Thanks...


ED tried to give my computer AIDs


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You just reminded me of the furry necrophilia article on ED.... Thanks...



Woohoo, another article not to look at.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ED tried to give my computer AIDs


I run noscript and adblocker so I'm usually safe.


----------



## Yaril47 (Apr 28, 2010)

I would get one for anime and furry conventions; and maybe on public. If I wore 1 to school, I would be looked at like I've never been looked at before. Funny faces on other people.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I run noscript and adblocker so I'm usually safe.


I couldn't even go to the site, my anti-virus blocked it because it found malware and crap


----------



## Melo (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I couldn't even go to the site, my anti-virus blocked it because it found malware and crap



lol


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I couldn't even go to the site, my anti-virus blocked it because it found malware and crap


Weird, I've had people say they got shit from there before, but I've never had any problems with it.


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> lol


It really doesn't surprise me though


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It really doesn't surprise me though



Beat me to it. >.>


----------



## Xipoid (Apr 28, 2010)

I was going to say something about collared shirts, but I feel like I'm posting the same shit over and over again. Fuck it, whatever. I wear a collar. It's hot. End of days.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm totally gonna wear a collar once I get the chance!


----------

